# The Fraternity of Dirt



## kamikazi

Count me in!


----------



## wkndracer

:smile:Hi! my forum name is wkndracer and I'm a tankaholic 
these are my current dirt tanks
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/90878-110g-w-30g-sump-56k-warning.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/131940-stainless-2-story-56k-warning.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/143352-another-npt-ds-dirt-tank.html#post1472836

I'm a dirty tanker


----------



## kamikazi

grrr when I copied it the font style such didn't copy, what are the font settings?


----------



## nonconductive

Hi my name is NonC and im addicted to filthy mud pies.
and i am #2!!!!
My naughty thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...102602-125g-mud-tank-tank-mike-built-124.html


----------



## kamikazi

I guess I'm number #3...my threads are here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ad-bowls-56k-warning-updated.html#post1434349
and here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...um/141264-40-gal-asian-pacific-realm-56k.html


----------



## andrews02r

I started my first dirt tank in the beginning of July. I've had it posted in the "Your Tanks" section for a while, I guess I'll start a journal too...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2712-andrews02r.html


----------



## wespastor

I started my dirty little tanks way back in the late '70's when almost everyone I ran into said, "NOOOO!!!!! DON"T DO IT!!!!"

Been doin' it ever since. 

Today I have four tanks that have some form of dirt in them. I use leaf loam about 1/4" - 1/2" capped with Paver sand.

Two 10 Gallon tanks.
One 20 G Long
One 30 G Breeder

I'll Take that Number 4 position thank you.


----------



## demonr6

I would like to throw myself in the mix with my nano so[STRIKE] #4[/STRIKE] #5 for me please. I will soon have another dirt entry with my 55 coming onboard soon. 

Link to my dirt endeavor is in my signature and if anyone ever needs to pick my brain feel free.


----------



## DogFish

:fish1: :fish1: :fish1:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I want in! I started a 55 a few weeks ago with MGOPS under a 50/50 mix of pea gravel & FloraMax. Only problem is I'm a GIRL, so the fraternity is a drag! lol
I'm going to take what I learn from my mistakes with my present 55, and do another dirt tank for my bedroom - another 55 or up.
My motto is; Down & Dirty
(I think DogFish is #6, so I'll be #7 - unless whomever wanted #7 shows up)


----------



## Bahugo

Can I be included in this? Pretty please Mike!


----------



## wespastor

Youns that want in goots ta copy and paste the logo in ur signature  

Dun't furgit to change the number. 

hukt on foniks wurkt fur me.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Ok, I think I've got the signature thing understood...

WOO-HOO!
Now I'm gonna need help on figuring out how to start a journal & add a link to it to my sig?


----------



## plantbrain

ADA AS is "dirt" as well, is that included? It's clay loam, we have million's of metric cubic meter's worth in rice paddies. Pretty much the same stuff.

Non commercial will not suit the definition either.....since many use Miracle Grow etc.......and it's processed etc....... 

Revise the definition somewhat to account for this? Or leave it be?


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Well, if you want to go non-commercial, I don't mind. I'll remove myself until I learn to make my own dirt work! : )


----------



## kamikazi

driftwoodhunter said:


> Ok, I think I've got the signature thing understood...
> 
> WOO-HOO!
> Now I'm gonna need help on figuring out how to start a journal & add a link to it to my sig?


To start a Journal just go to the Journal Section and start a new thread, post you basic setup information, post some pictures, and keep it updated. 

For pictures I like using Photobucket to keep my pictures and then to post here you just click the share IMG thing and it copies it and then you go to your thread post and right click and paste.

To put it in your signature open your journal thread and copy the URL. Then go the signature editor and click Insert Link and paste the url.
You can rename the link by highlighting the part in red...*http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1474072*[/URL

and retyping what you want the name to be
like this... 
[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1474072"]Fraternity of Dirt[/URL

If done right it should look like this
[URL="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1474072"]Fraternity of Dirt


----------



## wespastor

plantbrain said:


> ADA AS is "dirt" as well, is that included? It's clay loam, we have million's of metric cubic meter's worth in rice paddies. Pretty much the same stuff.
> 
> Non commercial will not suit the definition either.....since many use Miracle Grow etc.......and it's processed etc.......
> 
> Revise the definition somewhat to account for this? Or leave it be?


 
Tom ... I think we can let you in as an Honorary member. You have always had great advice and an ability to bring some real technical stuff about water chemistry and the like down to almost anyone’s understanding.

So take the next number you have my vote.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## firefiend

*The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List*
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9


My office 1 gallon

My 2.5 Hurricane Vase (link pending)

My 5 gallon (in the planning stage)

My 10 gallon (rescape pending)


----------



## driftwoodhunter

kamikazi, you gave me a headache! lol
Don't count on any links from me for a while! I'll have to start a photobucket account, I guess...


----------



## kamikazi

driftwoodhunter said:


> kamikazi, you gave me a headache! lol
> Don't count on any links from me for a while! I'll have to start a photobucket account, I guess...


lol sorry, its not as complicated as it looks all typed out. lol


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I'm lost when it come to technical stuff with computers - I was nearly 40 before I got my first one! lol I use Picasa, so I started a Picasa web album with Google. Now I have to figure out how to link to it. I have to go into work now, so at least I won't cook my brain just yet...lol


----------



## nonconductive

Tom has a good point.

I think its more about DIY rather than using something like AS.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Yep, I hadn't thought of that until he mentioned it. I'm not sure someone like me, just adding premade "dirt" under another premade gravel really shows any kind of accomplishment in planning...


----------



## nonconductive

Thats all i do. i have found that a mixture of MGOC, some no name potting soil, and some no name top soil found at lowes seems to give me better results than just using 1 out of the 3.


----------



## DogFish

:fish1: :fish1: :fish1:


----------



## nonconductive

Dogfish you can join, just put it in your sig. (and make sure you set one up!)


----------



## 10gallonplanted

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/144264-20h-native-creek-tank-w-video.html
My dirt tank! Not planted... yet. But i will have ~60 crypts on the left side. The tank is not near complete. It will have unidirectional water flow and a sick natural background bank.

Can i join? And what number?


----------



## demonr6

plantbrain said:


> ADA AS is "dirt" as well, is that included? It's clay loam, we have million's of metric cubic meter's worth in rice paddies. Pretty much the same stuff.
> 
> Non commercial will not suit the definition either.....since many use Miracle Grow etc.......and it's processed etc.......
> 
> Revise the definition somewhat to account for this? Or leave it be?


Fraternity of Processed Earth Substance? 

I do get the point though, it is not true dirt per se but if I were to dig up my back yard, once I get through the first 10' of fertilized sand I would hit clay. Our subdevelopment used to be a nice orange grove before they razed it, dumped layer upon layer of fill crap then built houses all over the place. Sad, but true.


----------



## sewingalot

Oh crap! Mike, I just screwed up your post, sending a pm! I'm a horrible, horrible mod.


----------



## wkndracer

Damn! and I worked hard on that one answering Tom LMAO!!!!


----------



## kamikazi

I like this,
"NPT is the use of dirt (any dirt) as the primary media under a containing cap material"
"NPT - natural planted tank
Broad term for soil based aquariums"
Keep it broad, include MTS, MGOCPM, top soil, potting soil, compost and mixtures. 


To me though its anything soil based not specifically produced and sold as an aquarium substrate. But I'll accept those using soil based aquarium substrates like AS as part of the Order.


----------



## wkndracer

*The Fraternity of Dirt
**Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
*Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text *without* quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9,


----------



## wkndracer

kamikazi said:


> i like this,
> "npt is the use of dirt (any dirt) as the primary media under a containing cap material"
> "npt - natural planted tank
> broad term for soil based aquariums"
> 
> keep it broad, include mts, mgocpm, top soil, potting soil, compost and mixtures.
> 
> To me its anything soil based not specifically produced and sold as an aquarium substrate.


*bingo!*


----------



## sewingalot

I feel like a turd. I do have this still on my clipboard:



wkndracr said:


> Got dirt? Got it wet in a tank? Get a number and join! (if you choose)
> Share what happens using what you put put in a tank both good and bad.
> I'm not about 'excluding' people. More about doing and learning so nothing elite about me LOL.


I owe you big. So :icon_redf and I feel like this:


----------



## frrok

I would like to be a part of this. I have two threads at the moment in the low tech forum. I guess they should really be in the journal sections. Exuse my noobieness. I wasn't sure cuz they are both low tech with MGOCPM sub. 
3.5 g
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/142157-3-5g-npt-first-tank-post.html
10g
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/144642-another-npt-conversion-mezza-luna.html
The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11

-frroK


----------



## kamikazi

you feel like muddy water?


----------



## wkndracer

frrok said:


> I would like to be a part of this. I have two threads at the moment in the low tech forum. I guess they should really be in the journal sections. Exuse my noobieness. I wasn't sure cuz they are both low tech with MGOCPM sub.
> 3.5 g
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/142157-3-5g-npt-first-tank-post.html
> 10g
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/144642-another-npt-conversion-mezza-luna.html
> 
> -frroK


doesn't matter what section just that you share in a thread


----------



## frrok

wkndracer said:


> doesn't matter what section just that you share in a thread


Cool! Thx!


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> I feel like a turd. I do have this still on my clipboard:
> 
> 
> 
> I owe you big. So :icon_redf and I feel like this:


 *The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
*Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text *without* quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10


----------



## demonr6

Well, since no one picked up the ball yet:

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member list:
1 - wkndracer
2 - nonconductive
3 - kamikazi
4 - wespastor
5 - demonr6
6 - DogFish
7 - driftwoodhunter
8 - Bahugo
9 - firefiend
10 - sewingalot
*insert number & name here*


----------



## frrok

demonr6 said:


> Well, since no one picked up on this yet:
> 
> The Fraternity of Dirt
> Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
> Member list:
> 1 - wkndracer
> 2 - nonconductive
> 3 - kamikazi
> 4 - wespastor
> 5 - demonr6
> 6 - DogFish
> 7 - driftwoodhunter
> 8 - Bahugo
> 9 - firefiend
> *insert number & name here*


Just updates mine as #11
Member list:
1 - wkndracer
2 - nonconductive
3 - kamikazi
4 - wespastor
5 - demonr6
6 - DogFish
7 - driftwoodhunter
8 - Bahugo
9 - firefiend
10 - sewingalot
11 - frrok


----------



## sewingalot

kamikazi - Yup, cold and muddy like a dog sitting at the back door during a rain storm. That's a photograph of my tank as of yesterday, due to a not listening to Mike and Nonconductive about pulling up plants and adding too much clay to begin with.

Thanks for fixing my number, Mike. 

I'm not trying to quote anything for a _long _while. (I think this is Karma. )


----------



## wkndracer

plantbrain said:


> ADA AS is "dirt" as well, is that included? It's clay loam, we have million's of metric cubic meter's worth in rice paddies. Pretty much the same stuff.
> 
> Non commercial will not suit the definition either.....since many use Miracle Grow etc.......and it's processed etc.......
> 
> Revise the definition somewhat to account for this? Or leave it be?





nonconductive said:


> Tom has a good point.
> I think its more about DIY rather than using something like AS.


Leave it be! Dirt is dirt and from what I've read even AS doesn't always behave correctly.



nonconductive said:


> Thats all i do. i have found that a mixture of MGOC, some no name potting soil, and some no name top soil found at lowes seems to give me better results than just using 1 out of the 3.


Exactly! The kind of stuff we need to share with others
you read what I did on the lower stainless tank. Every thread will be different and stuff does happen.

hahaha stuff happens alright doesn't it #10 LMAO :wink:


----------



## kamikazi

sewingalot said:


> kamikazi - Yup, cold and muddy like a dog sitting at the back door during a rain storm. That's a photograph of my tank as of yesterday, due to a not listening to Mike and Nonconductive about pulling up plants and adding too much clay to begin with.


wow has it settled yet?


----------



## wkndracer

wkndracer said:


> *The Fraternity of Dirt*
> _*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*_
> *Member List*
> Joining please copy this entire text *without* quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
> wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
> kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11





demonr6 said:


> Well, since no one picked up the ball yet:
> 
> The Fraternity of Dirt
> Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
> Member list:
> 1 - wkndracer
> 2 - nonconductive
> 3 - kamikazi
> 4 - wespastor
> 5 - demonr6
> 6 - DogFish
> 7 - driftwoodhunter
> 8 - Bahugo
> 9 - firefiend
> 10 - sewingalot
> *insert number & name here*


 yes I did :icon_mrgr
Everybody please pass along whats below in your post joining and see you in the threads roud:

*The Fraternity of Dirt*_*
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*_
*Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text *without* quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11


----------



## demonr6

That is similar to what happened when I came up with the bright idea to just dump water into the MGOCPS and let the stuff float up so I can remove it. I did get the floaters but two weeks later it looked like a Starbucks exploded in my tank. Back to sifting..


----------



## nonconductive

hey why am i bolded in your last post? lol is it i'm currently anti-frisbee


----------



## kamikazi

nonconductive said:


> hey why am i bolded in your last post? lol is it i'm currently anti-frisbee


are you anti frisbee or anti tie dye frisbee

and whats wrong with frisbees?


----------



## Ichthyologuest

nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, Ichthy0loguest #12

I will work on getting a journal up soon!


----------



## nonconductive

nothing wrong with the plastic kind hehe.


----------



## wkndracer

Everybody please pass along whats below in your post joining and see you in the threads roud:

*The Fraternity of Dirt* 
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11



Ichthyologuest said:


> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
> 
> kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, Ichthy0loguest #12
> 
> I will work on getting a journal up soon!


Not wanting to be an arss and keeping only a short list for membership:

Welcoming any dirty tankers to join.
The use of dirt (any dirt) as the primary media under a containing cap material. That's the only requirement for membership.
CO2 or non, high tech / low tech doesn't matter. Got dirt? Got a journal about a tank with dirt? Good to go 

Join by adding your name to the list and a link to your thread easy peezy.

banter in our threads and listing membership and links here in this thread is my hope and idea with this.


----------



## kamikazi

nonconductive said:


> nothing wrong with the plastic kind hehe.


guess I don't get it...there are non-plastic frisbees?


----------



## wkndracer

kamikazi said:


> guess I don't get it...there are non-plastic frisbees?


Discus are D's frisbees


----------



## nonconductive

we're really talking about discus. ie gaudy carnival poo patties.


----------



## kamikazi

nonconductive said:


> we're really talking about discus. ie gaudy carnival poo patties.


lol, These?

not getting the carnival poo patty thing, but nvm I'm giving up.


----------



## nonconductive

if a clown took a dump in an aquarium it would look like a discus.


----------



## sewingalot

kamikazi - the tank is clearing up. I uprooted an enormous sword plant, didn't turn off the filters, didn't do it slowly, and didn't trim most of the roots like some other members #1 & #2 tried to tell me. Add that with approximately 1/3 clay to mineralized dirt ratio and viola! Muddy waters. Now everything is nicely covered in 'soot' and after 24 hours and many water changes, I am thinking "I should have listened." :hihi: Here it stands at the moment.

----------------
For Mike (just because I still know how to copy and paste even if I do screw up quotes, lol):
-----------------

Everybody please pass along whats below in your post joining and see you in the threads

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11


----------



## wkndracer

Thanks Sara, I tried to repeat the posted thoughts and updated the opening post putting my answer to what Tom Barr asked in that. Hope that clears the mud LOL
Writing as I think it never comes out exactly the same way twice LOL

dirty tanks roud:

and don't forget to link your tanks :icon_mrgr


----------



## kamikazi

nonconductive said:


> if a clown took a dump in an aquarium it would look like a discus.


wait...didn't I see discus in one of your tanks?


----------



## kamikazi

sewingalot said:


> kamikazi - the tank is clearing up. I uprooted an enormous sword plant, didn't turn off the filters, didn't do it slowly, and didn't trim most of the roots like some other members #1 & #2 tried to tell me. Add that with approximately 1/3 clay to mineralized dirt ratio and viola! Muddy waters. Now everything is nicely covered in 'soot' and after 24 hours and many water changes, I am thinking "I should have listened." :hihi: Here it stands at the moment.


Much improved I'd say


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> Discus are D's frisbees


I actually think I coined the "Tye dye frisbee" slogan for discus! NonC get's all the creative credit  :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

Everybody please pass along whats below in your post joining and see you in the threads roud:

*The Fraternity of Dirt* 
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11

and don't forget to link your tank thread :wink:


----------



## Chlorophile

Haha, I thought NPT meant only two things.
National Pipe Thread
and Non-Planted Tank.


----------



## dbLbogie

Man, this thread took off like a wild fire. Can I join the elite club of dirt? I'll create a journal for my 6 quart hex which is my only "dirty" tank as of now. My 15 and 20 planted tanks have inert substrates.



wkndracer said:


> Threads are required!


Jeebus!! j.k. Here is mine



Chlorophile said:


> Haha, I thought NPT meant only two things.
> National Pipe Thread
> and Non-Planted Tank.


I've been laughing at NPT use on here as well, thought I was the only one!



*The Fraternity of Dirt* 
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List*
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12??


----------



## wkndracer

no size limits specified 
It's just got to be dirty LOL


----------



## gil_ong

i want in!

sorry. would have replied earlier, but things have been a little silly.


----------



## demonr6

Speaking of dirty.. daddy's new toy is coming closer to fruition. Dirt tank #2 is almost a reality! 

More about my stand project here.










Better pic:


----------



## wkndracer

gil_ong said:


> i want in!
> 
> sorry. would have replied earlier, but things have been a little silly.


please pass along whats below in your post joining and see you in the threads roud:

*The Fraternity of Dirt* 
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12,

and don't forget to link your tank thread :wink:


----------



## kamikazi

oooo I like that wood


----------



## The Dude

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/144268-dudes-tanks.html
I can't get the fonts or links on my Iphone


----------



## gil_ong

i don't have a tank thread. MIGHT start on the 36g tomorrow.


----------



## demonr6

kamikazi said:


> oooo I like that wood


Thanks, it's Tom Barr who pulled it out of the blue. I told him what size tank and what he thought would work and he pulled the proverbial rabbit out of the hat. 

I am going to gradually slope up to the left side where the branches are. They will have moss tied off to the ends making it look like a tree. The base will be rocks and such.. at least right now that is where it stands. It is all a moving target though but it is taking shape finally.


----------



## wkndracer

Threads are required! Short list in the opening post and not limiting the type of tank just needs to contain dirt in some form. So get it up and capture the process you use please.
I already told another member threads need to be up when joining and I do so hate being an arse. I think this could be pretty cool if we can get it together.

Join here creating the list linking the dirty tanks and banter back and forth in the threads.

We'll see how many are here over time.


----------



## gil_ong

no worries. i'll take myself out for now.

i'll be back!


----------



## The Dude

Now if I could only get the other stuff to work!


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, to make Mikester happy, a link to my tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/76359-suga-shack-back-55-gallon-56k-45.html

Lessons learned so far:

don't add a lot of clay, it sticks to everything
don't uproot a giant sword and expect things to look pretty for at least a good day and some water changes
don't forget to add the nutrients if you do MTS as you will get deficiencies in K _very _fast (yes, I forgot)
things are much more forgiving, not a lot of fertilizers are need (non at all on some tanks)
more stability when neglected (I rarely dose now)
turface is cheap and I love it as a cap (others hate it)


----------



## wkndracer

:biggrin: thanx for adding the link AND what not to do LOL

please pass along whats below in your post joining and see you in the threads roud:

*The Fraternity of Dirt* 
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List*
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13

and don't forget to link your tank thread :wink:


----------



## plantbrain

wespastor said:


> Tom ... I think we can let you in as an Honorary member. You have always had great advice and an ability to bring some real technical stuff about water chemistry and the like down to almost anyone’s understanding.
> 
> So take the next number you have my vote.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Wes


Ha! I go more dirt than anyone on this list, more than everyone combined. I've washed more dirt for aquatic weeds than I liternally know what to do with, wheel barrows and wheel barrows full of the stuff, different flavors too, marine sediments from reference esturaries, I got 4 different types from Lake Tahoe, 3 types from the Clay foothills at 2-3 ft, and 3 from the Delta, 2 from rice paddies, one from a nice reference wetland in the Cosumnes River.

Washing mud through screens, it's the worst job at the lab. I should be featured on "Dirty Jobs"!

About 20% of what I do.
Pope Marsh at Lake Tahoe:









UG in our outdoor vaults in Rice paddy mud:









Gravel beds for liverworts in Redwood forest:









Cuba in delta sediments:









My favorite native alpine pondweed in sandy clay loam:









I have about 2 tonnes right now of dirt



wkndracer said:


> Damn! and I worked hard on that one answering Tom LMAO!!!!


haha

Well, if you want some dirt info, I can do that also.
the Soil Science folks have a pretty good outfit here, but Reddy's wetland Soil's group at UF are the kings without any doubt regarding plants and hydric sediments.


----------



## plantbrain

demonr6 said:


> Speaking of dirty.. daddy's new toy is coming closer to fruition. Dirt tank #2 is almost a reality!
> 
> More about my stand project here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic:


I know that piece of wood.

I even know the dirt that gave birth to that piece of wood!

Many of you are not in the APD cohort of 15 years ago, Steve P was a soil nut. I do not think he did really much himself, or was ever much of a grower per se, but he accumulated a lot of info on the soil for the hobbyists, some is dated, but still many may find interesting:


Please note history:
This is 3 rd generation in the 1990's:

http://home.infinet.net/teban/
http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm

There are 2 groups prior to this, Diana Walstad took and promoted the method in a large way about this time as well. Rhonda Wilson also in the last few years.

Different pockets of folks have appeared internationally.

the Brasilians have done well with Wormstrates:
http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0311b.php


----------



## latnem

Hey guys - I am also a fan of _ridin' dirty._

When I first read the reasoning behind MTS I became very interested in using it. Its a fun project and I think I will always have at least one if not all my planted tanks using dirt.

Here are two current journals I have using a dirty substrate:

55g
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/144006-fresh-clean-dirt-tank-55g.html

Shrimp bowl
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/142048-latnems-shrimp-bowl-walstad-inspired.html


Lets see if I do this right;

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14


----------



## driftwoodhunter

That wood looks like a lightning bolt - cool!


----------



## [email protected]

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, ( place your name here),

Here's my tank: 55g Dirty


----------



## mnellis3023

Might as well count me in! That should make me #16


----------



## nonconductive

thanks for the links tom. that'll give me somthing to do at work today:hihi:

i take it those outdoor vaults are non co2?

with all the dirt you should spread some of the love around!


----------



## kamikazi

mnellis3023 said:


> Might as well count me in! That should make me #16


Where's your journals?


----------



## wkndracer

kamikazi said:


> Where's your journals?


heres one of Matts
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/144693-back-matts-getting-dirty-55g.html


----------



## wkndracer

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## plantbrain

nonconductive said:


> thanks for the links tom. that'll give me somthing to do at work today:hihi:
> 
> i take it those outdoor vaults are non co2?
> 
> with all the dirt you should spread some of the love around!


No CO2 and I can grow most anything.

They are continuous flow through, so nothing ever builds up in th water column. This way I can test 20 different sediment types in the same 400 Gallon vault(we have 20 such out door vaults) without ANY interactions from seepage into the water column.

The plants have to get most all the nutrients from the sediment only.
Thus growth comparisons for soil types are independent of most other factors. Light can be controlled by using different types of shade cloth to reduce and get a certain micromol. 

These are plants that many think require CO2, but with a flow through system, the CO2 is stable (but low, about 5ppm) and other species cannot out compete each other for the CO2.


----------



## topfrog007

Here is my 240G tank:

Mineralized top soild capped with 3M Color quartz black S grade.

It's 220W T5HO, Pressurized CO2, EI Dosing.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/91981-240g-woodscape-drilled-medium-tech-update-8.html


----------



## wkndracer

topfrog007 said:


> Here is my 240G tank:
> 
> Mineralized top soild capped with 3M Color quartz black S grade.
> 
> It's 220W T5HO, Pressurized CO2, EI Dosing.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...g-woodscape-drilled-medium-tech-update-8.html


*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18 (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:

see you in the threads on the forum


----------



## seds

I have a 40 gallon tank with dirt in it. 80 watts of T12 light and nothing else. Not even filtration. For a while there, the dirt wasn't even capped.

And needless to say, it got cloudy from time to time. (when the fish were spooked) But the growth is splendid! I haven't updated my journal for many moons, though.



Fraternity of dirt is where it's at.


----------



## wkndracer

hey seds! are we signing you up?


----------



## firefiend

wkndracer said:


> hey seds! are we signing you up?



Some say he already joined the Fraternity of Dirt...


----------



## wkndracer

firefiend said:


> Some say he already joined the Fraternity of Dirt...


hahaha! so did the caveman who scratched a hole in the floor of his cave and added water, weeds and fish making the very first NPT :hihi:

But he's not a member of the new dirt club on TPT :hihi:

thanks for the post :smile: never seen an uncapped dirt sub before this was posted.


----------



## kamikazi

I updated my signature.


----------



## firefiend

kamikazi said:


> I updated my signature.



Hey! You sigged like me, haha... sweet!


----------



## kamikazi

firefiend said:


> Hey! You sigged like me, haha... sweet!


haha, yes didn't even notice. Everyone's siggy should be like ours so people can find the frats thread easily


----------



## firefiend

kamikazi said:


> haha, yes didn't even notice. Everyone's siggy should be like ours so people can find the frats thread easily


yes indeed... I was going to link it to my specific post in the thread but decided against it since all my tank journals will be link in my sig anyway.


----------



## wkndracer

*confusion clearing on the roll call*

Current list today


*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18 (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:

see you in the threads on the forum


----------



## sewingalot

Mike - correction. *

The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18 (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## Hilde

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, tonytrout2001#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde#19

I have Scott's top soil topped with river sand in my 29G. In my 20G long I will have hydroponics dirt topped with FloraMax. Using FloraMax for got it for $1.50. I put reptile coconut bark under the dirt for it adds Co2 to the substrate.


----------



## chad320

I dont get it? Do people use something other than dirt to grow plants? That doesnt make logical sense now does it?


----------



## Hilde

chad320 said:


> Do people use something other than dirt to grow plants?


Yeh, gravel, like fluorite and turface.


----------



## wkndracer

Welcome Hilde!

* The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:



chad320 said:


> I don't get it? Do people use something other than dirt to grow plants? That doesn't make logical sense now does it?


 Bwahahahaha!


----------



## kamikazi

chad320 said:


> I dont get it? Do people use something other than dirt to grow plants? That doesnt make logical sense now does it?


sand as well the others hilde mentioned


----------



## wkndracer

I'm thinking chad's post was a joke or completely literal.
* The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## firefiend

wkndracer said:


> I'm thinking chad's post was a joke or completely literal.



ROFL... yes, I think that is a good assessment. :fish:


----------



## nalu86

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20,

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/127808-nalus-75-gallon.html Dimd, have to upload a lot of pics...


----------



## AesopRocks247

right on 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/143969-55g-organic-dirt-tank.html


----------



## wkndracer

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20,
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp

So what if I started a Sorority of Dirt thread?






*goes and hides now before someone throws a can of spam at me...*


----------



## nonconductive

LOL you would, wouldnt you.....


----------



## kamikazi

lauraleellbp said:


> So what if I started a Sorority of Dirt thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *goes and hides now before someone throws a can of spam at me...*


No one's stopping you, ladies are welcome here though. 

what about the filter "Pimp Clubs" name of which could be considered worse.


----------



## wkndracer

lauraleellbp said:


> So what if I started a Sorority of Dirt thread?
> *goes and hides now before someone throws a can of spam at me...*


 Bwahahaha you can be a dirty girl


----------



## kamikazi

wkndracer said:


> Bwahahaha you can be a dirty girl


and this :icon_roll is the expression of any women reading this post.


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## firefiend

lauraleellbp said:


> So what if I started a Sorority of Dirt thread?


you know... most college "sororities" are actually Fraternities. Despite the latin translation of "brotherhood," the modern use of the word is mostly gender neutral.

I now return you to the non-g(r)eek portion of this thread.


----------



## wkndracer

Ha! no worries, Laura is one of the toughest tankers on this site.
Get in a water weed fight with her and you will lose grass hopper hahaha


----------



## Luecke1548

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19,Luecke1548 #21

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2761-Luecke1548.html


----------



## lauraleellbp

wkndracer said:


> Ha! no worries, Laura is one of the toughest tankers on this site.
> Get in a water weed fight with her and you will lose grass hopper hahaha


Hahahaha- you just brought back memories of me and my childhood best friend covered in mud and seaweed chasing his older sister at the beach... :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

lauraleellbp said:


> Hahahaha- you just brought back memories of me and my childhood best friend covered in mud and seaweed chasing his older sister at the beach... :hihi:


see! told ya everybody! dirty girl! not just pretty pink dresses and bows but a seaweed slinger too!


----------



## wkndracer

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, (place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## iKine

*joining*


----------



## kamikazi

I think we skipped aesoprocks or whatever his name is...he posted a journal but didnt copy the list and include his name.


----------



## wkndracer

kamikazi said:


> I think we skipped aesoprocks or whatever his name is...he posted a journal but didnt copy the list and include his name.


? AesopRocks247 ? ought to ask but I think your right. :icon_idea


----------



## kamikazi

AesopRocks247 said:


> right on
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/143969-55g-organic-dirt-tank.html





wkndracer said:


> ? AesopRocks247 ? ought to ask but I think your right. :icon_idea


yup!


----------



## gil_ong

i cannot wait to dump some dirt into my tank this evening.


----------



## gil_ong

So.

Should I be using organic potting mix or garden soil?


----------



## kamikazi

gil_ong said:


> So.
> 
> Should I be using organic potting mix or garden soil?


If you are going the Miracle Grow route, get "Miracle Organic Choice Potting Mix"


----------



## gil_ong

this is what i ended up getting.

only thing i had to go with was digging up wkndracer's threads on my phone at HD. not fun.


----------



## kamikazi

gil_ong said:


> this is what i ended up getting.
> 
> only thing i had to go with was digging up wkndracer's threads on my phone at HD. not fun.


Thats the stuff!

What you using for a cap? Sand or pea gravel?


----------



## gil_ong

i'm actually to reuse my flourite dark.


----------



## kamikazi

gil_ong said:


> i'm actually to reuse my flourite dark.


good choice


----------



## gil_ong

looks like it won't happen today.

the new tank is going where the current one is. a bit of logistics and time involved.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Nothing's worse than being all excited to start something new, just to have to move things around & house clean first!


----------



## wkndracer

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, AesopRocks247 #23, 
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## seds

wkndracer said:


> hey seds! are we signing you up?


I would be delighted to join. I thought all you had to do was post in the thread. I would appreciate a number!

I hadn't returned to Tpt for several days so I didn't see this post. Haahha


----------



## iKine

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/145439-new-25-gallon.html#post1481313


----------



## demonr6

driftwoodhunter said:


> Nothing's worse than being all excited to start something new, just to have to move things around & house clean first!


No try building a stand then not being able to figure out how to get hardware that fits to hang the doors! I am about to scrap the whole thing and buy a stupid prebuilt stand and start a bonfire with the one I just made.


----------



## fishykid1

demonr6 said:


> No try building a stand then not being able to figure out how to get hardware that fits to hang the doors! I am about to scrap the whole thing and buy a stupid prebuilt stand and start a bonfire with the one I just made.


There's a door hinge for just about every application. If you send a pic via PM I can figure something out for your setup. My dad and I have done many many cabinet builds, including all of my stands, kitchen cabinets, and countless bookselves with doors.


----------



## demonr6

fishykid1 said:


> There's a door hinge for just about every application. If you send a pic via PM I can figure something out for your setup. My dad and I have done many many cabinet builds, including all of my stands, kitchen cabinets, and countless bookselves with doors.


Going to grab a camera and will PM you.


----------



## AesopRocks247

#23


----------



## wkndracer

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24,
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread:smile:


----------



## iKine

link my thread?


----------



## Hilde

iKine said:


> link my thread?


Yeh, you copy the address above thread > highlight a word > left click on globe with link > paste the address.


----------



## xmas_one

25 with 90g's, photos pending


----------



## iKine

If you mean post a link to a thread of my own tank, I have now done this.


----------



## Da Plant Man

*The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14,[email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, (your name here)

My 10g has potting soil with a half inch flourite cap. After planting and replanting twice now, its pretty much all mixed in now.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

My MGOPS is at least 1/4 mixed in with my cap from replantings - I don't mind, and I don't have a problem with the layers mixing (it seems it bothers some folks). The MGOPS settles fast, never staying suspended in the water.


----------



## Hilde

driftwoodhunter said:


> My MGOPS is at least 1/4 mixed in


Where is the link to your tank?


----------



## Da Plant Man

Lol, my signature now has exactly 1000 characters. I almost couldn't fit it. I had to delete a few: "Http://" in the links


----------



## demonr6

Da Plant Man said:


> Lol, my signature now has exactly 1000 characters. I almost couldn't fit it. I had to delete a few: "Http://" in the links


Time for shorthand man!


----------



## kamikazi

Hilde said:


> Where is the link to your tank?


its in his sig


----------



## Hilde

kamikazi said:


> its in his sig


All I get from link in signature is a profile of a plant.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Hilde, since it was me you originally quoted, are you saying you only get a plant profile when you click on my link in my sig? 
~ Cin ~


----------



## kamikazi

Hilde said:


> All I get from link in signature is a profile of a plant.





driftwoodhunter said:


> Hilde, since it was me you originally quoted, are you saying you only get a plant profile when you click on my link in my sig?
> ~ Cin ~


That's what he is saying, I get your journal though.


----------



## JasonG75

*The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14,[email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, (your name here) 

Guess this is kinda like the SunSun Pimp club huh.

Well since I am dirted I guess I need to join #26


----------



## kamikazi

JasonG75 said:


> *The Fraternity of Dirt
> Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
> *Member List
> Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
> wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14,[email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, (your name here)
> 
> Guess this is kinda like the SunSun Pimp club huh.
> 
> Well since I am dirted I guess I need to join #26


got a link to your dirty tank journals you can post?


----------



## JasonG75

kamikazi said:


> got a link to your dirty tank journals you can post?


 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/131041-jasons-75gal-dirted-upgrade.html


haven't updated in a while.


----------



## demonr6

Ever watch So I Married An Axe Murderer?

_I have no concept of time.._



wkndracer said:


> LOL this threads only a month old (in three days :hihi: ), glad to see you join roud: nicely done
> 
> *The Fraternity of Dirt *
> *Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
> Member List
> Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
> wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29
> (place your name here),
> 
> don't forget to link your thread :smile:
> 
> see you in the threads


----------



## wkndracer

demonr6 said:


> Ever watch So I Married An Axe Murderer?
> 
> _I have no concept of time.._


Nope! TV started boring me after 1st; having kids, 2nd; flooding my second planted tank, 3rd; finding this and other websites :smile:

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29 
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:

see you in the threads


----------



## tuffgong

Redoing a 10g from sand to dollar store dirt tonight. I guess since it's my fifth dirt tank I should go ahead and join the club. I'll take #30! Hopefully I paste all the right info 

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30,
(place your name here),


----------



## wkndracer

Welcome to admitting publicly you're a dirty tanker tuffgong! :icon_mrgr


*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, 
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:

see you in the threads


----------



## seandelevan

I'm down. 

_*The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30,seandelevan #31,(place your name here),


----------



## moonshinetheslacker

My MTS tank is in the signature. Three other dirt tanks are my 3 gal Ikea vase (with DIY filter and hidden heater) My 6.6 gallon puffer tank, my 5 gallon bucket currently undergoing an LED experiment, and hopefully sometime in the very near future my 75 gallon tank (still building the stand for it)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/126332-help-my-ugly-tank.html

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30,seandelevan #31,Moonshinetheslacker #32, (your name here)

Edit: How do you make a URL say something other then the exact URL you are linking to? As in, how do I make my signature link say "Help my ugly tank!" Instead of "Http://www.plantedtank...etc...etc..."


----------



## wkndracer

wkndracer said:


> Welcome to admitting publicly you're a dirty tankers seandelevan and Moonshinetheslacker :icon_mrgr



*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32,
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:

see you in the threads


----------



## Optix

moonshinetheslacker said:


> Edit: How do you make a URL say something other then the exact URL you are linking to? As in, how do I make my signature link say "Help my ugly tank!" Instead of "Http://www.plantedtank...etc...etc..."


like this?

if you quote my post...you can see format easily (easier than trying to explain it)

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, *Optix -Brother 33*
(place your name here),


----------



## SeaSlug182

Ill join the Fraternity of dirt because i feel like there is somthing inherently wrong with paying for aquarium soil, which what ever way I look at it, is just fancy dirt.
For my tank i got 260lbs of topsoil from the richest, blackest farm field we have, sifted it, let it sit moist for a couple months, then enriched it with ironIIIoxide aka...rust
My 25 year old 110gal

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix -Brother #33- SeaSlug182 #34 (insert your name here)


----------



## wkndracer

Welcome to those admitting publicly you're a dirty tanker hehehe 
and I have an easy reference list for looking up dirt tanks :icon_mrgr


*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15"][email protected]"][email protected]il.com[/EMAIL]#15[/EMAIL], mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34,
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:
see you in the threads


----------



## nonconductive

34!


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> 34!


yup! 34, and while all the threads are cool #34 is *REALLY COOL!*


----------



## nonconductive

i know! i saw you were already harrassing for more pics lol.


----------



## wkndracer

have to have pics when some of us dirt farmers can't read hahaha


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Apparently im joining... someone give me a number. i just set up a tank with some osmocote soil from ace hardware capped with tan gravel.. its still going through the ammonia leaching cycle stage but will have shrimpers in it soon


----------



## jhwku

Started my potting soil tank in early February to keep costs down as I am a college student. Have had many headaches with my tank but not many due to my substrate. My tank can be seen here This tank has gone through many stages starting with blue gravel to now having German Blue rams. 

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15"][email protected][/EMAIL]#15[/EMAIL], mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, the guy above me goes here, jhwku #36,


----------



## wkndracer

welcome to the list, I fixed it :smile:

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]#15[/EMAIL], mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36,
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:
see you in the threads


----------



## dundee

Can a forum newbie become a member? I've kept fish on and off for 20+ years and I'm now getting into planted tanks. I also own and have read Diana Walstad's book cover to cover. I am currently in the process of gathering parts for 55 gallon Walstad tank.

Am I in?


----------



## Optix

after you pay the membership dues of $25 via paypal [to me]

yep

welcome

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected]#15"][email protected][/EMAIL]#15[/EMAIL], mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, *dundee #37*
(place your name here),

a joke btw


----------



## SeaSlug182

its kind of pathetic, but i actually thought about waiting a few days to join the fraternity so i coulld be #37 because its my lucky number LOL 
...but i got impatient:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

read the opening post. :smile:
this is to be a friendly group with no secret hand shacks or passwords. 
the only requirement is some form of dirt as a base along with a thread link being included when joining.

da plan was to provide a directory to those of the dirty tanker side in the hobby.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

That's ok, I wanted to be #3 because that's _my_ lucky number - lol Interestingly, if you read horoscopes, it says my lucky # is 7. I never believed it... ; )


----------



## wkndracer

Just remember to post your thread and thanks for joining both the frat and the forum *dundee #37 *our newest of new dirty members roud:

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37,
(place your name here),

don't forget to link your thread :smile:
see you in the threads


----------



## madness

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37,
madness,


----------



## dundee

wkndracer said:


> Just remember to post your thread and thanks for joining both the frat and the forum *dundee #37 *our newest of new dirty members roud:
> 
> *The Fraternity of Dirt *
> *Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
> Member List
> Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
> wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37,
> (place your name here),
> 
> don't forget to link your thread :smile:
> see you in the threads


wkndracer - I've been reading a lot of your threads. Beautiful tanks with beautiful angels! Hopefully my tank will look half as nice! I'm just getting started, here's my link:
Walstad 55g Natural Planted Tank


----------



## nalu86

Here is my new dirt Journal  125 gallon Dirt tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...48783-nalus-125-gallon-futur-discus-high.html
BTW can anybody tell me how I make a fast link out of a web page? thx


----------



## moonshinetheslacker

SeaSlug182 said:


> its kind of pathetic, but i actually thought about waiting a few days to join the fraternity so i coulld be #37 because its my lucky number LOL
> ...but i got impatient:hihi:


 Heh, I wanted to wait until #42 was up, because it's the answer to life, the universe, and everything. But I figured I don't watch these threads enough to ensure that I could get the number I wanted. And I'd rather have a lower number. That way in 4 or 5 years I can be like, "yeah, I'm one of the original dirty members... yep, yep, back in the good ol' days. BEFORE the revolution..." I mean... there's no revolution afoot. No. Not at all. Everyone go about your business as usual.


----------



## nonconductive

moonshinetheslacker said:


> BEFORE the revolution..." I mean... there's no revolution afoot. No. Not at all. Everyone go about your business as usual.


hahahah


----------



## wkndracer

moonshinetheslacker said:


> " I mean... there's no revolution afoot. No. Not at all. Everyone go about your business as usual.





nonconductive said:


> hahahah


TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO funny!


*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38
(place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman
don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> The first dirt tanker was a Caveman


Me see weeds.
Me see mud.
Me stick weed in mud.
Me stare at it for hours.
Then me club woman.


hope your recovery is coming along smooth M!


----------



## cableguy69846

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38, *cableguy69846 #39

*Did I do this right? Lol. Some days I don't know which end is up.

Here is my thread. Look for more in the near future.

Good dirty fun. First dirt tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

So, I am going to add to this. Here is another tank I just changed over to dirt today.

2.5 Gallon Nano. Now with dirt.

There ya go.


----------



## tharsis

Alright...time for me to join:

_*The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*_


Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38, cableguy69846 #39, *Tharsis #40*

75 Gallon Dirty Stumpy goodness


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Welcome! Look how we are growing!! (I mean how we are growing as a group, now how we are growing plants - lol)


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Welcome! Look how we are growing!! (I mean how we are growing as a group, now how we are growing plants - lol)


Either way is good.

And, welcome, tharsis. Glad to have you here.roud:


----------



## Method

River sand + garden soil = DIRT. And it works!

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech


Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38, cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41


----------



## cableguy69846

Welcome, Method. roud: Where is your tank thread?


----------



## Method

I need to turn this into a journal, but here it is:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/145836-first-planted-tank-upper-rio-*****.html

This will be a journal with more pics once it has matured.

Cheers, Dirt Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## cableguy69846

Method said:


> I need to turn this into a journal, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/145836-first-planted-tank-upper-rio-*****.html
> 
> This will be a journal with more pics once it has matured.
> 
> Cheers, Dirt Brothers and Sisters!


The thread will take off now.roud:


----------



## shinycard255

I will get my tank's thread going later this evening. Am busy most of the day

Miracle Grow Organic Choice + 2:1 Flouriteea Gravel = an awesome tank!

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech


Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38, cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, *ShinyCard255 #42*


----------



## cableguy69846

Welcome shinycard255. Glad to have you.


----------



## BigTom

Is it OK if I call it soil, being from the UK? 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/150555-toms-bucket-o-mud-semi-self.html

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38, cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, *BigTom #43.*


----------



## cableguy69846

BigTom said:


> Is it OK if I call it soil, being from the UK?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/150555-toms-bucket-o-mud-semi-self.html


Lol. That is perfectly fine. My mother-in-law is from there and calls it the same thing.roud: Glad to have you. And I saw you tank. It is amazing.


----------



## madness

BigTom said:


> Is it OK if I call it soil, being from the UK?


It is your language - I guess that you guys can keep on using whatever goofy words you want to.


----------



## wkndracer

Thrilled to see the list still growing!!!

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :smile:
don't forget to link your thread :smile:


----------



## shinycard255

I finally got a thread going for my tank. Link is in my sig! ENJOY!


----------



## Diesel3443

I have 2.....well 1 right now because my 140g sprung a leak. So while I am waiting to fix that, I setup my 10 gal that will be shrimp dedicated once my 140g is repaired. 

140g Thread
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/151986-diesels-140gal-playing-mud.html

10g Thread
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/152414-diesels-10g-mud-tank-journal.html

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, *Diesel3443 #44*


----------



## SlammedDC2

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45


----------



## irishchickadee

Ok Ok wkndracer and cableguy69846.. I converted.. happy now? lol 


The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46


----------



## cableguy69846

I can say I am thrilled.:biggrin: Welcome to the best club EVER!:thumbsup:


----------



## irishchickadee

cableguy69846 said:


> I can say I am thrilled.:biggrin: Welcome to the best club EVER!:thumbsup:


There is no initation right.. no crazy tasks I must complete. "Answer me these questions three.. ere the other side he see" :icon_twis


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> There is no initation right.. no crazy tasks I must complete. "Answer me these questions three.. ere the other side he see" :icon_twis


The only initiation we have is you must be willing to take a perfectly good glass box, and put a bunch of dirt in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## irishchickadee

Check. Have a spare 20 gal I might do that to as well  

Nothing worse than a perfectly good tank that lies empty.


----------



## TactusMortus

You people are dirty!


----------



## shinycard255

Nothing wrong with getting down and dirty!


----------



## irishchickadee

Why thank you


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> Check. Have a spare 20 gal I might do that to as well
> 
> Nothing worse than a perfectly good tank that lies empty.


This is true. Is it a 20 long or high?


----------



## Daximus

I'm in, see Dirty 30 in sig :hihi: (I also have a dirty 5 gallon nano for my betta)


The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, *Daximus #47*


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. Daximus, when you say dirty 30 out loud, it rhymes.:hihi:


----------



## Daximus

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Daximus, when you say dirty 30 out loud, it rhymes.:hihi:


Inside joke for 30 packs of beer among my roudy friends and I. :biggrin:


----------



## irishchickadee

cableguy69846 said:


> This is true. Is it a 20 long or high?


It is a 20 high, my original tank. Once we are done on the contruction on the lower level I should be able to set it up. Not going to chance the weight of all the tanks in my room, old house so the floors on the 3rd level (refinished attic) are 2x4s instead of 2x6s or 2x8s... over 50gals of just water weight (plus all the other crap in my room) is a risk I don't want to take lol


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> It is a 20 high, my original tank. Once we are done on the contruction on the lower level I should be able to set it up. Not going to chance the weight of all the tanks in my room, old house so the floors on the 3rd level (refinished attic) are 2x4s instead of 2x6s or 2x8s... over 50gals of just water weight (plus all the other crap in my room) is a risk I don't want to take lol


Yeah. I don't blame you. I got a 20 high too. There is a lot you can do with a tank that size. I was really surprised. Just make sure you have the right lighting, and it will be a weed box before you know it.:biggrin:


----------



## irishchickadee

:bounce: YAY FOR PLANTS!! 

Yeah I need to invest in some better lighting, right now just have a Power-Glo bub in the original fixture. Never really got around to test plants with it. I'm really liking the way my plants are turning out with the cfl's I have. Might rig something like that for the 20H. 

I'm thinking of sticking with one or two species of fish though.. shrimp friendly kind so I can have shrimp.. lots and lots of them  I really like my praecox rainbowfish, so they are in the running for inhabiting the 20 once it is up.


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> :bounce: YAY FOR PLANTS!!
> 
> Yeah I need to invest in some better lighting, right now just have a Power-Glo bub in the original fixture. Never really got around to test plants with it. I'm really liking the way my plants are turning out with the cfl's I have. Might rig something like that for the 20H.
> 
> I'm thinking of sticking with one or two species of fish though.. shrimp friendly kind so I can have shrimp.. lots and lots of them  I really like my praecox rainbowfish, so they are in the running for inhabiting the 20 once it is up.


Go look at my thread. The first page has the links for the individual threads. Look at the one for the 20 gallon and you see what lights I used. They are working great for me. It might be an option for you too.


----------



## 1aqumfish

I guess I am one. I have three a 55G, a 30Gal and a 20Gal that I have set-up. My 55 is of alternate set-up, 4" of dirt 3/8" cap with high light and fertilizers. My 55's thread is on APC.

Tony

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48


----------



## Daximus

The dirt is strong with this one! ^^^


----------



## cableguy69846

Daximus said:


> The dirt is strong with this one! ^^^


Lol.:hihi: Very true.


----------



## Hilde

1aqumfish said:


> I guess I am one. I have three a 55G, a 30Gal and a 20Gal


I wish you had a thread on your 20gal.


----------



## 1aqumfish

The 20 I set-up is in my daughter’s room and she refuses to "scape" it or make it look nice in any way. She breeds.... neglects swordtails in it. They breed in it the good thing about a NPT is very easy if you set it up correctly.


----------



## wkndracer

Thrilled to see the list still growing and the membership promoting the idea!!!

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :smile:
don't forget to link your thread :smile:

48 people willing to come out of the dirty closet is cool LOL


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol @ wkndracer.


I am already a member, but I wanted to add my latest dirt adventure.

10 gallon dirt

I need a good name for it.:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

cableguy69846 said:


> I am already a member, but I wanted to add my latest dirt adventure.


I guess I should post my new tank as well. The substrate is the exact same (self-made compost and aquarium gravel), as well as the wood and plants. I just put the contents of my old tank into this one. Both links are in my signature as well.


----------



## KookScape

Just set up a dirt 140! First dirt tank!


----------



## jerilovesfrogs

i'm #49 =]

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49 (place your name here),


----------



## Patriot

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50 (place your name here),


----------



## allaboutfish

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51


----------



## cableguy69846

Over 50 members. Sweet. Sensei wkndracer will be pleased.:icon_smil

Don't forget to post your build threads here as well folks. We all want to see your dirt filled water boxes.roud:


----------



## Patriot

I have one but its before I joined this group....I will show off my next 10 gallon project.


----------



## cableguy69846

Patriot100% said:


> I have one but its before I joined this group....I will show off my next 10 gallon project.


Show off both. Nothing wrong with that.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish

soon to be my dirty tank
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/151366-10-gallon-redo.html


----------



## DogFish

I have finally started a Journal thread. Link in my Sig line.

May not be suitable for viewing by the ADA faithful :biggrin:


----------



## Robert H

> NPT - natural planted tank
> Broad term for soil based aquariums.
> 
> Many are trying to tie the use of this term to the works of Dianna Walstad author of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium.
> The author herself doesn't claim this if any bother to actually read her book. (I did and keep it on the self reading it often)


I disagree with you here. We are arguing semantics, however the term NPT is associated solely with the Walstad approach and she and her followers coined the term "NPT". She uses it all the time in her writing and talks and when communicating in her forum, (which she rarely does any more)

In 2004, I created a discussion forum for Diana Walstad and named it "El Natural", a play on words. When it merged with APC, the title was kept. Several forum members started using the term "el natural" to describe the Walstad method. Diana prefers the term NPT.

I don't think it is fair or accurate to suggest that the term has a broad meaning and is only being borrowed by Walstad followers. It just causes confusion and waters down what the Walstad method really means. Certainly others have used those words and even that phrase to mean something else. Rhonda Wilson has been promoting "natural aquariums" for years. And others before her have long talked about using soil in the aquarium, but nobody has used the term "natural planted tank" to describe a specific methodology other than the Walstad Method. And that is what her book is all about, a specific type of methodology referred to as "natural planted tanks". If you are using that phrase in the same context to describe something else other than Walstad, you are not being correct. Thats my opinion.

Amano has the "nature aquarium". Walstad and NPT is no different.


----------



## storrisch

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52


----------



## Hilde

NPT - natural planted tank
Broad term for soil based aquariums.

Many are trying to tie the use of this term to the works of Dianna Walstad author of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. The author herself doesn't claim this if any bother to actually read her book. (I did and keep it on the self reading it often)

I think the point of this that soil based aquariums were around before Balstad wrote a book on it. She is not the originator of the idea. Perhaps the originator of the term NPT


----------



## wkndracer

Thanks for the post Robert, I have read it, feel I understand your point and will try and convey mine. 

Within the covers of the book it's not used. Reading it today it's almost like the author purposely steers clear of printing it (NPT) which would be difficult if she had thought of it or spoken in that way at the time referring to her tanking methods I'm sure she would have used it. I'm normally very resistant to using her work in quotes but this is precisely the topic of your post. From the introduction in chapter 1 through chapter 11 the author calls her method many things but not "NPT". While she may now prefer it as you state (and I don't doubt this) her book does not support any claiming of the phrase. 

[_Older aquarium books advocated the "Balanced Aquarium" in which plants and fish 'balanced' each others needs. Intrinsic to the idea of the balanced aquarium was the healthy growth of plants, but many hobbyists found planted aquariums difficult to maintain. Poor plant growth and unrestricted algal growth were persistent problems. *Thus over the years, the idea of having a natural, planted aquarium lost its original appeal.*_] 

This is as close as I can find within the book and the sentence structure conveys a history.

[_My goal in writing this book was to explain ecological princples (allelopathy, biofilms, sediment chemistry, etc) behind keeping attractive, low-maintenance planted tanks. (*For want of a better term, I'll call them 'Low-tech' aquariums.*)_]

Throughout the book the phrase most coined is *Natural 'Low-tech' Aquarium*.

Regarding APC and the history of El Natural thank you for sharing as many including myself are not aware of many things that occurred before we arrived on the 'internet tanking scene'. My involvement there mainly starts and stops within that sub forum. What is currently posted there today is what I would see as causing confusion and watering down what the Walstad method really means. Recently updating my thread there I was shocked to read more than a few recommendations to use various chemicals to deal with problems along with routine additions being made. In her absence El Natural has changed greatly.
We are indeed arguing semantics when its posts on an internet forum establishing what is and isn't proper use when the author repeatedly uses the phrase Natural 'Low-tech' Aquarium in her written works. Only later though ease of conversation on a single internet forum does it transition into Walstad and NPT being synonymous. Wow! What power must reside within APC! So goes topics and phrases on APC so goes the tanking world?
I wouldn't think I see that type of vanity in D. Walstad reading the posts made over the years. Always seemed more interested in sharing rather than credit.
If the APC sub forum was wiped off the face of the internet a month from now we wouldn't be talking much about it. But the book would remain. 
Calling an aquarium a tank is easier on the finger and the tongue, Natural Planted Aquarium easily becomes natural planted tank (NPT).
I see it as simply the evolution and ease of conversation. Easier still is calling it a dirt tank (which most here do). 

I have the utmost respect for Diana Walstad and lean heavily on her book as reference before using any 'web facts' when considering changes on my tanks. I have a single tank that closely follows the 'Walstad Method' and describe it as such. Most all the rest are modified methods that include dirt and are still natural planted aquariums. Using dirt as the foundation, the majority of my tanks don't even have mainstream 'forum approved' filtration. 
The system I maintain that so closely follows her methods is named '*Low Tech soil* sub grow out *tank*' just as she herself refers to her method within the book. 
That is my honor to the author and not calling it my Walstad Tank. 
I still stand by my comments here that you quoted but I am sorry if they offend you.

To me arguing over this is exactly like the debate that went on for pages over dosing the water column when a tank is set up with MTS. The raging of 'my method is better' that always erupts within forums. Even between users of MTS and soils still containing natural organic content as to which lasts longer and preforms better. 
I think all that's crazy and a waste of bandwidth. 

Does it work? :icon_excl
Does it help? :help:
Can we share information? roud:

Lastly, can we have fun? 

Still promoting the idea!!! :smile:

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## 1aqumfish

I just started getting active here and I feel like I stirred something up. I have some tanks following her method, after two working ones then I the broke the rules and went deep. I did not post this on the el natural section at APC because of all the beginners. I did make a journal in the appropriate section. It's funny the tank I was referring too was set-up by the book. I sometimes use the el natural form at APC, thank-you for setting it up. I have emailed back and forth with Diana "she was looking for some pictures of established tanks". The el natural forum seems to have lost their way in her absence. Anyway I am interested in discussions not arguments. I do think the term NPT is a good one for a tank using soil for a biological medium to aid the growth of plants. Anyone interested in how this works should read her book. 

Tony:fish:


----------



## BonesCJ

I am planning on retrofitting my existing system with dirt (slurry injection), once done and completed do I qualify?


----------



## wkndracer

1aqumfish said:


> I just started getting active here and I feel like I stirred something up. I have some tanks following her method, after two working ones then I the broke the rules and went deep. I did not post this on the el natural section at APC because of all the beginners. I did make a journal in the appropriate section. It's funny the tank I was referring too was set-up by the book. I sometimes use the el natural form at APC, thank-you for setting it up. I have emailed back and forth with Diana "she was looking for some pictures of established tanks". The el natural forum seems to have lost their way in her absence. Anyway I am interested in discussions not arguments. I do think the term NPT is a good one for a tank using soil for a biological medium to aid the growth of plants. Anyone interested in how this works should read her book.
> 
> Tony:fish:


Thanks for the post and I don't think anybody is starting anything simply posting opinions.



BonesCJ said:


> I am planning on retrofitting my existing system with dirt (slurry injection), once done and completed do I qualify?


Absolutely! and sounds interesting. Hope your thread contains the process not just the completed results. The whole purpose of this thread was without a sub forum here to simply provide a reference list of those using dirt or enriched substrates. No 'defined method' required as I posted in the opening statement.

Even Dogfish and his _*Dog Poo Tank*_ is welcome with an open nose LMAO :hihi: 

/////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## nonconductive

haha maybe not with an open nose.... but really it cant smell much worse than anerobic pocket.


----------



## Robert H

> Throughout the book the phrase most coined is Natural 'Low-tech' Aquarium


 and from that she used the term NPT in the forums to steer people away from using the term "el natural". I don't know if it was actually her who first used it, or Betty, (Dataguru), or someone else, but the term stuck and became recognizable as a term for her methodology, not any kind of hybrid methodology. If you are only using bits and pieces of her methods, you are not following a true NPT. People like having labels, names to identify with and to follow and naturally want to keep it true. Just like the EI method, the PMDD method, and so forth. Should people use the term EI method to describe something other than Tom Barrs fert method? Don't you think that would be confusing to people?



> Many are trying to tie the use of this term to the works of Dianna Walstad author of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium.


They are not "trying to", they are and have been for many years now. Its not a grand conspiracy. Its just a simple term to describe something very specific

Well you are right in the big scheme of things it really doesn't matter. Diana herself would say people should take whatever they can from her work and apply it to their own. I just have a soft spot for her and a great deal of respect for her as a hobbyist and what she has accomplished. I do not meant to turn it into an argument.

You guys should put together a compilation of links to all the articles on the internet going back to the early 90s of using soil in the aquarium. It would be interesting to see how the thoughts on it has evolved. There is actually quite a bit of info out there if you dig around. Oh, I made a pun!


----------



## Gatekeeper

There are many methods out there using a type of "dirt". I use mineralized topsoil personally, but I am venturing into trying the miracle gro organic "stuff" very shortly. I have seen some nice tanks using this stuff, may as well try it!

Conditions of post:
I by no means am certifying to joining this club by posting or subscribing to this thread or posts herein attached. I reserve rights of refusal to join or retain rank in any club at a level beneath the rank of #1 as attested hereto by my signature and subsequent qualifying credentials.

Now therefore be it resolved that I, Gatekeeper, will not be considered a Dirty Tanker or be associated in any way thereto, and will continue on my own course of action as a lone soldier in this harsh hobby of mass segregation by methodology and material product selection.


----------



## Robert H

> Now therefore be it resolved that I, Gatekeeper, will not be considered a Dirty Tanker or be associated in any way thereto, and will continue on my own course of action as a lone soldier in this harsh hobby of mass segregation by methodology and material product selection.


:hihi: Glenn you always crack me up!


----------



## wkndracer

Bwahahaha!

thanx guys.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I told DogFish that he was member #1 in The Fraternity Of Poo.
Of course, he may be the only member...


----------



## DogFish

wkndracer said:


> ...Even Dogfish and his Dog Poo Tank is welcome with an open nose LMAO


Excuse me, the proper terminology for type of substrate is YDDP (Yard Dirt & Dog Poop).

:icon_mrgr


----------



## wkndracer

DogFish said:


> Excuse me, the proper terminology for type of substrate is YDDP (Yard Dirt & Dog Poop).
> 
> :icon_mrgr


ruck ro scooby! more internet phraseology terminology methodology

but you did list dirt being in it


----------



## DogFish

Mike, now there's a lot of research and science that goes into building YDDP. :wink:


----------



## wkndracer

DogFish said:


> Mike, now there's a lot of research and science that goes into building YDDP. :wink:


Purina Puppy Chow too.


*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## Daximus

Can't we all just get along...for the love of dirt. :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

Daximus said:


> Can't we all just get along...for the love of dirt. :hihi:


yes we can, and we do just that in fact, so moving right along
(Primarily a membership thread here right?)

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## AesopRocks247

Some of my plants are dying, whyyyyyyyy. My amazon sword is yellowing and has holes in the leaves, and some of my crypts are loosing leaves. Any ideas? It's been up for three months. Just a dirt mood swing?


----------



## wkndracer

AesopRocks247 said:


> Some of my plants are dying, whyyyyyyyy. My amazon sword is yellowing and has holes in the leaves, and some of my crypts are loosing leaves. Any ideas? It's been up for three months. Just a dirt mood swing?


shouldn't be any nutrient change in the sub after only 3 months , checked your thread and no mention of problems or changes in the journal. 

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## AesopRocks247

It just started this week. I was using a little bit of excel for a few weeks to combat the algae


----------



## 1aqumfish

I would try root tabs and trim away any dead roting leaves. I does seem too soon for the soil to be used up, has anything changed?


----------



## wkndracer

"checked your thread and no mention of problems or changes in the journal."

Tank specific topics are for the journals guy's not the frat thread plz.


----------



## Tyger

TYGER (Birth of New Member)

Well, I am about to embark on this journey. I have spent the last several months working through mineralization of top soil and am getting ready to tear-down my eco-complete only set-up and restart with mineralized top soil as the base. It's probably going to be a hybrid tank as I am going to run medium-high lighting with moderate level of CO2 Injection. I have the dirt and plan to do the deed over Thanksgiving. I will post images and take a number at that point.

~Tyger (Michael)~

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),


----------



## cableguy69846

Tyger said:


> TYGER (Birth of New Member)
> 
> Well, I am about to embark on this journey. I have spent the last several months working through mineralization of top soil and am getting ready to tear-down my eco-complete only set-up and restart with mineralized top soil as the base. It's probably going to be a hybrid tank as I am going to run medium-high lighting with moderate level of CO2 Injection. I have the dirt and plan to do the deed over Thanksgiving. I will post images and take a number at that point.
> 
> ~Tyger (Michael)~
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The Fraternity of Dirt
> Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
> Member List
> Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
> wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),


Feel free to take a number now.:icon_wink

And welcome to the brotherhood, or in some cases, sisterhood.:hihi:

Also, don't forget to post a build thread as well. All us dirty tankers like seeing everyone elses water weed boxes. (sensei wkndracer would be proud.)roud:


----------



## Robert H

> YDDP


I like that. That should definitely be the one


----------



## Patriot

I would like to start very soon but my MG soil hasn't arrived yet. last time I order something like that online.


----------



## DogFish

Patriot100% said:


> I would like to start very soon but my MG soil hasn't arrived yet. last time I order something like that online.


Welcome to the Frat!

You have fantastic Bonsai dirt in Japan, that would build a great "dirt" tank. I understand you ode red MG but, do a little research consider incorporating local materials.

(Sorry Mike, I couldn't resist comment on the Bonsai dirt)


----------



## Patriot

DogFish said:


> Welcome to the Frat!
> 
> You have fantastic Bonsai dirt in Japan, that would build a great "dirt" tank. I understand you ode red MG but, do a little research consider incorporating local materials.
> 
> (Sorry Mike, I couldn't resist comment on the Bonsai dirt)


I have a 6.6 gallon with some Japanese soil in it. I don't believe that it was straight up potting mix because the picture show the bag I used being mixed with something else. So I don't know what is in the dirt I'm using for that tank. I would like to see how bonsai dirt hold up.


----------



## wkndracer

I'd like to see how that would work also using a 'bonsai' formulated mix. 
Hope to see a thread join the growing number of soil listed tanks.


----------



## amcoffeegirl

I do not have a dirt based tank but i do enjoy this thread very much. its very creative. love it.


----------



## Patriot

Finally got something to show. Link in signature.


----------



## DogFish

Patriot100% said:


> ...I would like to see how bonsai dirt hold up.


Typically Bonsai soil is "built" for the particular tree's needs. I'm sure you can find some pre-mix all purpose mixes. Mixes for Pines & Spruces would tend to be on the acidic side.

Two in particular might be very good Akadama and Kanuna for use in a planted tank.

The Mitsukoshi Dept. store in the Ginza used to have a fantastic Bonsai Shop on the penthouse level. That was one of my personal hi-lights when I went there.


----------



## Patriot

What would make Akadama and Kanuna good for a planted tank?


----------



## cableguy69846

Patriot100% said:


> What would make Akadama and Kanuna good for a planted tank?


There is someone on here that is using Akadama in his tank and it is turning out pretty good.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...8-bahugos-high-tech-planted-akadama-11-a.html


----------



## talontsiawd

I want to join the frat but I am not sure I am qualified. I tried a MTS 29 but after the fact. I made MTS ice cubes and put them in. Unfortunately, I had to tear down the tank before it went anywhere. Now I have a 5 gallon with only a bit of potting soil, not really a "dirt tank", just a bit as I was weary of going all out.


----------



## Patriot

talontsiawd said:


> I want to join the frat but I am not sure I am qualified. I tried a MTS 29 but after the fact. I made MTS ice cubes and put them in. Unfortunately, I had to tear down the tank before it went anywhere. Now I have a 5 gallon with only a bit of potting soil, not really a "dirt tank", just a bit as I was weary of going all out.


let see it. my tank is only 6.6 with dirt. still waiting on my mgopm to arrive in mail....its been 16 days still no mail.:icon_sad:


----------



## talontsiawd

Patriot100% said:


> let see it. my tank is only 6.6 with dirt. still waiting on my mgopm to arrive in mail....its been 16 days still no mail.:icon_sad:


I have been meaning to take pictures but the 5 gallon is at my GF's house and I often forget my camera. Add to the fact it is in the kitchen and we love to cook means I rarely have a chance to get a shot without some pots/pans in the way. 

It isn't a "true" dirt tank. It is inert gravel with only about 1/4 in of potting soil. Basically, I didn't put enough in for any potential issues, only enough to avoid root tabs. Free soil that should last vs. root tabs was a simple choice.


----------



## SlammedDC2

125g
70lbs of MTS capped with PFS
T5HO 6700k
EI ferts dosed weekly

Left side









Right side









Side shot (my angels are attention whores)


----------



## wkndracer

Nice!!!!


//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## Daximus

Every time someone joins the FoD, an Angel gets her wings. :angel:


----------



## AesopRocks247

Can someone explain to me how do do the tag thing? I seem to
Be inept in this endeavor.


----------



## SlammedDC2

Daximus said:


> Every time someone joins the FoD, an Angel gets her wings. :angel:


 Does that mean my fish are going to start flying out of my tank? Because it's open top and I don't need any jumpers lol


----------



## SlammedDC2

AesopRocks247 said:


> Can someone explain to me how do do the tag thing? I seem to
> Be inept in this endeavor.


 Tag? I don't understand your question, maybe it's just my headache


----------



## AesopRocks247

Some people have the dirt member tag in their sig, I can't figure out how to even make a sig.


----------



## SlammedDC2

Figured I'd throw this in too, not nearly as nice as my plants are currently ordered and hopefully will not be eaten. But well see. Anyway water level has been dropped and I'm looking into a way to better secure the rock/land area. Actually trying to figure a way to put some dirt on top of the land as well so I can put some non aquatic plants in the tank as well. I love the look of palu/rip setup with the plants growing out of the top. If anyone has any idea's I would love to hear them. Anyway on with the pic.


----------



## SlammedDC2

AesopRocks247 said:


> Some people have the dirt member tag in their sig, I can't figure out how to even make a sig.


1. quick links
2. edit sig
3. type what you want. if you want it linked like ours you have to use BB codes.

copy the address into your sig.

example:
[*url=http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/144812-fraternity-dirt-21.html#post1625657]the fraternity of dirt[*/url]

leave out the *
hit the preview button on the bottom to make sure it's how you want it.
If you need more help just ask and I'll do my best to answer.
It should look like this in the preview if it's done right:
the frat of dirt


----------



## AesopRocks247

Sweet man thanks, I'm not really forum savvy.


----------



## firefiend

Daximus said:


> Every time someone joins the FoD, an Angel gets her wings. :angel:




:angel:


----------



## wkndracer

Daximus said:


> Every time someone joins the FoD, an Angel gets her wings. :angel:


The wings are given because when another member joins it helps kill the myth of being dirty being bad.


AesopRocks247 said:


> Can someone explain to me how do do the tag thing? I seem to
> Be inept in this endeavor.


Watching your build thread and glad to see you joining.


SlammedDC2 said:


> 1. quick links
> 2. edit sig
> 3. type what you want. if you want it linked like ours you have to use BB codes.
> 
> copy the address into your sig.
> 
> example:
> [*url=http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/144812-fraternity-dirt-21.html#post1625657]the fraternity of dirt[*/url]
> 
> leave out the *
> hit the preview button on the bottom to make sure it's how you want it.
> If you need more help just ask and I'll do my best to answer.
> It should look like this in the preview if it's done right:
> the frat of dirt


Nice tanks and nicer still proving that dirty people are most helpful :wink:


----------



## firefiend

wkndracer said:


> The wings are given because when another member joins it helps kill the myth of being dirty being bad.




being dirty is never bad... naughty perhaps... but never bad.


----------



## Daximus

I'm going to take the time to get good pictures of my new Dirty 90 this weekend. It's looking AMAZING. It has replaced the _Dirty 30_. :hihi:

I need a good name though, Dirty 90 just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## SlammedDC2

firefiend said:


> being dirty is never bad... naughty perhaps... but never bad.


 And naughty isn't bad either...at least not when it comes to my wife....sorry I had to


----------



## firefiend

SlammedDC2 said:


> And naughty isn't bad either...at least not when it comes to my wife....sorry I had to



An excellent demonstration of my point.


----------



## Daximus

I swear, the FoD can de-rail any thread, lol! I'm almost crying laughing right now, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## frrok

My latest dirt creation/experiment. 
FoD!!


----------



## SlammedDC2

Daximus said:


> I swear, the FoD can de-rail any thread, lol! I'm almost crying laughing right now, lol. :biggrin:


good good, my plan is coming around :icon_twis
wait....what was the topic again?



frrok said:


> My latest dirt creation/experiment.
> FoD!!


I like the bowl, where'd you get it?


----------



## [email protected]

Daximus said:


> I'm going to take the time to get good pictures of my new Dirty 90 this weekend. It's looking AMAZING. It has replaced the _Dirty 30_. :hihi:
> 
> I need a good name though, Dirty 90 just doesn't have the same ring to it.


Grimy 90?


----------



## SlammedDC2

naughty 90
nasty 90


----------



## SlammedDC2

alright FOD folks got a question for you, on my 125g I have a HOB overflow but also have frogbit. I would like to find some kind of barrier to keep the frogbit from cloggin up the overflow grate. I just need something on the surface to stay put and keep the floaters at bay. I tried a piece of 1/4" vacuum hose with suction cups but they wouldn't stay attached. Any ideas?


----------



## AesopRocks247

Some kind of screen or plastic mesh


----------



## frrok

SlammedDC2 said:


> good good, my plan is coming around :icon_twis
> wait....what was the topic again?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bowl, where'd you get it?


Micheal's arts and crafts.


----------



## SlammedDC2

AesopRocks247 said:


> Some kind of screen or plastic mesh


 I could manage that, how would I secure it?



frrok said:


> Micheal's arts and crafts.


Ah gotcha, dont have any of those here. Nice though. What are your plans with it?


----------



## Daximus

SlammedDC2 said:


> I could manage that, how would I secure it?



Zip Ties Marine! Come on! lol


----------



## 1aqumfish

Daximus you call it the Dirty 9 0 pronounced "The Dirty 9oh"

Fun fun can't wait to see your new tank!

Tony


----------



## DogFish

SlammedDC2 said:


> Figured I'd throw this in too, not nearly as nice as my plants are currently ordered and hopefully will not be eaten. But well see. Anyway water level has been dropped and I'm looking into a way to better secure the rock/land area. Actually trying to figure a way to put some dirt on top of the land as well so I can put some non aquatic plants in the tank as well. I love the look of palu/rip setup with the plants growing out of the top. If anyone has any idea's I would love to hear them. Anyway on with the pic.


PMed


----------



## Daximus

1aqumfish said:


> Daximus you call it the Dirty 9 0 pronounced *"The Dirty 9oh"*
> 
> Fun fun can't wait to see your new tank!
> 
> Tony


This has potential! I'm taking pics as we speak. My camera blows, but at least you all will see what you've made me do! :iamwithst


PS: I been getting soooo many questions about my shoplight I made a new thread. The FoD being a frugal bunch might find it interesting. It really is a great light for cheap low light. :biggrin:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/157204-cheap-48-t8-2x32-watt-shop.html


----------



## wkndracer

Back to this being a membership thread hopefully.
derail complete and see ya in the threads

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

52 dirty tankers and counting


----------



## talontsiawd

My last tank I mentioned in this thread was my "pledge", about 1/4 in or less of soil. Now, I have fully committed, 1 in of soil in my high tech. Not much to look at now but here is the thread and post (Post #18).

Thread- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...alontsiawd-29g-high-tech-hopefully-dutch.html

Post where it starts- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1631029-post18.html

I guess that makes me *#53*

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, *Talontsiawd #53*


----------



## cableguy69846

Number 53 man.roud:



The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 *Talontsiawd#53* (place your name here)


----------



## talontsiawd

cableguy69846 said:


> Number 53 man.roud:


My bad lol


----------



## cableguy69846

talontsiawd said:


> My bad lol


It's cool. Happens all the time.:biggrin: (A LOT to me.)


----------



## talontsiawd

cableguy69846 said:


> It's cool. Happens all the time.:biggrin: (A LOT to me.)


Unfortunately I have no more characters in my sig to change font size or color. Never been in a frat but I know I have to represent lol. Hopefully I will figure something out.


----------



## cableguy69846

talontsiawd said:


> Unfortunately I have no more characters in my sig to change font size or color. Never been in a frat but I know I have to represent lol. Hopefully I will figure something out.


Lol. I know that feeling.:icon_lol:


----------



## Tyger

Well, I guess that makes me #54. 

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52 Talontsiawd#53, *Tyger#54*, (place your name here)


----------



## iskandarreza

Can I join? I'll be number 55!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, (place your name here)


----------



## SlammedDC2

I just joined again this friday. Set up my 3rd dirt tank in 2 months.


----------



## wkndracer

Huge thank you to those taking a minute and adding your names and tank threads to the list!!!! 

New members thanks again! and new tankers thinking about soil supplemented substrates I'm willing to bet any question you have about setup can be answered within this growing membership. 

:smile:


//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

55! dirty tankers and counting


----------



## chrisnif

I'm starting mine after the new year (gotta get rid of the afreekins). 75 gallon, Blue angelfish, F0 Gymnogeos collected in Uruguay over thanksgiving, and probably 100ish tetras (hoping to find green neons at a good price). Plants to be swords and hygros. When I get the journal started I'll join officially.


----------



## ibmikmaq

I would like to join since my 328 gallon started with mineralized dirt I dug in my back yard! Two 5 gallon buckets full of dirt in my tank! 

*The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(IBmikmaq#56),


----------



## ibmikmaq

cant get the signature to work though


----------



## ibmikmaq

well I guess I did now just have to figure out how to add my tank journal


----------



## LArifleMan

I guess I'll take #57

55gal with MGOPM and various plants.

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(IBmikmaq#56), LArifleMAN #57


----------



## Gtdad2

I'm gettin' dirty!!! Journal coming soon to a thread near you. #58

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(IBmikmaq#56), LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58


----------



## Daximus

Sweet! Only 50,589 more until we convert the whole forum! :bounce:


----------



## dundee

Hey I finally have fish, plants and dirt in my tank! Check out the update:

Walstad 55 Update

Dirt tanks rule!


----------



## BIG_Z

Just started dirt tank number 2 (Worm Castings, Dolomite, Potash, Ground Up Leaves, MGOP, Peat, and a little coir, Capped with loam)..soon to be 3,4,5, and so on till all my tanks know the joy of dirt. Think I might even journal this one 

#59 for me

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(IBmikmaq#56), LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z #59,


----------



## DogFish

BIG_Z said:


> Just started dirt tank number 2 (Worm Castings, Dolomite, Potash, Ground Up Leaves, MGOP, Peat, and a little coir,
> 
> Capped with loam... Think I might even journal this one




No my new Frat Brother, you really HAVE TO journal this one!!!


----------



## frrok

How many dirted ADA's have you seen? Well heres one right here!


----------



## PaulG

I've joined, I guess. I'm fully converted to dirt. I'm 60 then.










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/157818-very-low-tech-riparium.html


----------



## PaulG

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(IBmikmaq#56), LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z #59 PaulG #60


----------



## mallardman12

Hey guys, I'm not in the club yet, but how many bags of MGOPM would I need for a 45 gallon? It is two feet high, a foot deep, and three feet long. I should be signing up soon!


----------



## DogFish

I used 3/4 of a 5gl pail of MTS to put 2 1/2" into a 36x16" foot print. I'm sorry I don't know how that will relate to your bags of MGOPM as I don't know how much is in there?


----------



## dundee

mallardman12 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not in the club yet, but how many bags of MGOPM would I need for a 45 gallon? It is two feet high, a foot deep, and three feet long. I should be signing up soon!


I used two bags of MGOPM (8 dry quart bags) for my 55 gallon. That's a 48" x 13" footprint. That gave me about 1" of soil. I would suggest using two bags for a slightly thicker layer in your tank.


----------



## ChadRamsey

i will soon be joining your gang:hihi:


----------



## DogFish

Chad...Making MTS in the Basememt! Hardcore!!!


----------



## ChadRamsey

DogFish said:


> Chad...Making MTS in the Basememt! Hardcore!!!


ha. its cold and raining and i can't wait any longer.


----------



## Realistik84

ChadRamsey said:


> ha. its cold and raining and i can't wait any longer.


 
I put water in my dirted tank (MGOPM capped with Eco-Complete) yesterday!

I wanted to wait to be #69, but perhaps I can reserve ahead?


----------



## cableguy69846

ChadRamsey said:


> i will soon be joining your gang:hihi:


My mother-in-law would kill me.:icon_eek:


----------



## Hcancino

So I have had my dry start going for about 2 months. Today when I flooded it I got a TON of little white bugs on the surface of my water trying to jump out of the water so the wouldn't drown. To small to take a picture of but does anyone know what these are and are they bad?


----------



## Method

Springtails? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rCOwXNBQYY


----------



## mallardman12

Couldn't find the right stuff at Lowe's or Home Depot. Any ideas?


----------



## Gtdad2

Ask an employee to assist you.


----------



## Hilde

mallardman12 said:


> Couldn't find the right stuff at Lowe's or Home Depot. Any ideas?


Are you looking for dirt? Try Wal-mart for Scott's top soil.


----------



## cableguy69846

Hilde said:


> Are you looking for dirt? Try Wal-mart for Scott's top soil.


Wal-Mart for the Miracle Gro stuff. My not be able to get it till the spring though.


----------



## ChadRamsey

i think that watching paint dry is more stimulating than whatching this soil dry.

Its rained here for over a week. Its cold and i am attempting to dry this in my basement. Its been 3 days and its still damp and clumps in my hand. I have set up 3 lamps on it today. 2 with flood lights and one with a reptiles heat emitter. And flipped and rotated the soil on the tarp.

In the meantime i have all the parts and equipment to set the tank up, but the MTS.

The forcast calls for sun for the next 5 days or so. So tomorrow i am going to double the batch that is drying. And toss it in the yard.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> My mother-in-law would kill me.:icon_eek:


I thought that was the remains of your mother in law?


----------



## kamikazi

Made another dirt tank, its a 15 gallon. Same method as my 40.

Check out the journal in my sig.


----------



## kamikazi

ChadRamsey said:


> i think that watching paint dry is more stimulating than whatching this soil dry.
> 
> Its rained here for over a week. Its cold and i am attempting to dry this in my basement. Its been 3 days and its still damp and clumps in my hand. I have set up 3 lamps on it today. 2 with flood lights and one with a reptiles heat emitter. And flipped and rotated the soil on the tarp.
> 
> In the meantime i have all the parts and equipment to set the tank up, but the MTS.
> 
> The forcast calls for sun for the next 5 days or so. So tomorrow i am going to double the batch that is drying. And toss it in the yard.


space heaters


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I thought that was the remains of your mother in law?


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Tacct

Started a MGOPM 10 Gallon about 2 weeks ago using plants from another tank and its quickly jumping back into shape after a H2O2 dip to burn algae off all the plants first. Linky

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd#53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55,(IBmikmaq#56), LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z #59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61


----------



## irishchickadee

Was talking to a worker at my lfs and got her interested in using MGOPM for her tank and I gave her the address to the planted tank. I think I created a monster.. she seemed super interested, I'm going back there tomorrow to buy a new 5gal for my betta so I will check to see if she took the plunge.


----------



## Alyssa

Okay well ... should have joined a few months ago ... but you know how things go!

We have a planted 30 gallon MTS with a fine fine gravel (even though they call it sand at the LFS, I call it gravel! lol) cap.

_Edit:_ Realized that I'd never posted anything about our dirt tank on TPT and since a tank thread was required, I went ahead and started one! 
*30 Gallon MTS Farming Tank (no clever name, just the facts! LOL)*


Okay soooo I'd like to contribute something to the fraternity by re-writing the list so that it is easier to read and join! (if that is okay!)


****************
*
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
The Fraternity of Dirt: Member List
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

_To those joining, please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end._

#1. wkndracer: first member coining the phrase on TPT
#2. nonconductive: Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
#3. kamikazi
#4. wespastor
#5. demonr6
#6. DogFish
#7. driftwoodhunter
#8. Bahugo
#9. firefiend
#10. batgirl
#11. frrok 
#12. dbLbogie
#13. The Dude
#14. latnem
#15. [email protected]
#16. mnellis3023
#17. Ichthyologuest
#18. topfrog007
#19. Hilde
#20. Nalu86
#21. Luecke1548
#22. seds
#23. AesopRocks247
#24. iKine
#25. DA PLANT MAN
#26. JasonG75
#27. gil_ong
#28. 5BodyBlade
#29. RideTheSpiral
#30. tuffgong
#31. seandelevan
#32. Moonshinetheslacker
#33. Optix
#34. SeaSlug182
#35. HD Blazingwolf
#36. jhwku
#37. dundee
#38. madness
#39. cableguy69846
#40. Tharsis
#41. Method 
#42. ShinyCard255 
#43. BigTom
#44. Diesel3443 
#45. SlammedDC2
#46. irishchickadee
#47. Daximus
#48. 1Aqumfish
#49. jerilovesfrogs
#50. Patriot100% 
#51. allaboutfish
#52. storrisch
#53. Talontsiawd
#54. Tyger
#55. iskandarreza
#56. IBmikmaq
#57. LArifleMAN
#58. Gtdad2
#59. BIG_Z
#60. PaulG
#61. kite949372
#62. Alyssa


----------



## Hcancino

I, like Alyssa, joined a couple months ago too but I always kept forgetting to post it here
****************
*
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
The Fraternity of Dirt: Member List
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*

_To those joining, please copy this entire text without quoting it then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end._

#1. wkndracer: first member coining the phrase on TPT
#2. nonconductive: Tye Dye Frisbee Hater
#3. kamikazi
#4. wespastor
#5. demonr6
#6. DogFish
#7. driftwoodhunter
#8. Bahugo
#9. firefiend
#10. batgirl
#11. frrok 
#12. dbLbogie
#13. The Dude
#14. latnem
#15. [email protected]
#16. mnellis3023
#17. Ichthyologuest
#18. topfrog007
#19. Hilde
#20. Nalu86
#21. Luecke1548
#22. seds
#23. AesopRocks247
#24. iKine
#25. DA PLANT MAN
#26. JasonG75
#27. gil_ong
#28. 5BodyBlade
#29. RideTheSpiral
#30. tuffgong
#31. seandelevan
#32. Moonshinetheslacker
#33. Optix
#34. SeaSlug182
#35. HD Blazingwolf
#36. jhwku
#37. dundee
#38. madness
#39. cableguy69846
#40. Tharsis
#41. Method 
#42. ShinyCard255 
#43. BigTom
#44. Diesel3443 
#45. SlammedDC2
#46. irishchickadee
#47. Daximus
#48. 1Aqumfish
#49. jerilovesfrogs
#50. Patriot100% 
#51. allaboutfish
#52. storrisch
#53. Talontsiawd
#54. Tyger
#55. iskandarreza
#56. IBmikmaq
#57. LArifleMAN
#58. Gtdad2
#59. BIG_Z
#60. PaulG
#61. kite949372
#62. Alyssa
#63. Hcancino


----------



## Erick

Hello dirt people!!! I am about to set up my first dirt tank. It's only 150 gallons so it should be pretty simple, right? The soil and clay are not a problem. What I need to know is where can I find dolomite and muriate of potash. 

Thanks for any help you can offer!roud:


----------



## wkndracer

Erick said:


> Hello dirt people!!! I am about to set up my first dirt tank. It's only 150 gallons so it should be pretty simple, right? The soil and clay are not a problem. What I need to know is where can I find dolomite and muriate of potash.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer!roud:


Several members sell MTS supplies in the SnS section so a search there should yield results.


Alyssa said:


> Okay well ... should have joined a few months ago ... but you know how things go!
> 
> We have a planted 30 gallon MTS with a fine fine gravel (even though they call it sand at the LFS, I call it gravel! lol) cap.
> 
> _Edit:_ Realized that I'd never posted anything about our dirt tank on TPT and since a tank thread was required, I went ahead and started one!
> *30 Gallon MTS Farming Tank (no clever name, just the facts! LOL)*
> 
> 
> Okay soooo I'd like to contribute something to the fraternity by re-writing the list so that it is easier to read and join! (if that is okay!)
> ****************


Huge thank you to those taking a minute and adding your names and tank threads to the list!!!! *BUTT* (that's me at times LOL) 
Reformatting the list will just make new member postings a 1/2 page long (and longer as time goes on) so I'd prefer the paragraph format remain as is plz.

New members thanks again! and new tankers thinking about soil supplemented substrates I'm willing to bet any question you have about setup can be answered within this growing membership. 

:smile:


//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

63! dirty tankers and counting


----------



## ChadRamsey

Erick said:


> Hello dirt people!!! I am about to set up my first dirt tank. It's only 150 gallons so it should be pretty simple, right? The soil and clay are not a problem. What I need to know is where can I find dolomite and muriate of potash.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer!roud:


i got both shipped to me for $14 from here

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp


----------



## Alyssa

Ah well, I tried!


----------



## BonesCJ

I do not have my tank thread setup yet but I might as well join the club, I will never do another planted tank again without dirt of some sort.

90 gallon
2 inches of MTS/organic TopSoil/Clay
1 inch sand top
4 T8 setup 50/50 Sunglo and Floraglo
LED moonlights
5lb Co2 dialed way down with UFO diffuser
Filstar Xp2
lots of wood

Fish: HQ Rasboras, GloLight tetras, SAE's, Rainbow Shark, Green Corys, Pearl Gourami, , a couple Danios and platys and one lonely White cloud mountain minnow

Plants: Wendi Crypts, Balansea, Moneywort, Amazon Sword, Java ferns, Anubias, Giant Hygro, Wisteria

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64


----------



## Gtdad2

Here's my "Box o Weeds". http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/161367-my-20h-dirt-tank-56k-warning.html


----------



## Marconis

Hi, guys! I have used "dirt" in _thre_e of my planted tanks so far and am starting a fourth next week (just an overhaul of previous). I'll link my tank thread when it is up and running. I use MGOC PM in all of my aquariums now, never looking back.

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65


----------



## Hcancino

Does anyone else have these tiny little worms in their dirt substrate? They are off white ish and about half an inch to an inch long. I never noticed them till today and I don't think they were introduce into my fishtank from anything I added unless my water had eggs in it and then I have bigger problems. I only have 6 otos and 50+ Malaysian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. They don't seem too be affecting my otos either. I'm about to pick up 50 cherry shrimp on Wednesday and want to make sure these won't affect them. If fish will eat them then I will pick up some corys.


----------



## AesopRocks247

Pictures?


----------



## SlammedDC2

Here's my first dirt tank


----------



## Hcancino

AesopRocks247 said:


> Pictures?


They are too small for me to photograph without a macro lens. I'll see if I can snap a pic with a macro setting thoigh


----------



## Da Plant Man

I have to say; I am loving this ADA aquasoil. Its the best dirt ever!


----------



## CAM6467

I'm just starting up my first "dirt" tank. It's a 29 gallon with mineralized topsoil capped with Black Diamond blasting abrasive. You can follow my thread via the link in my sig...

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66,


----------



## cableguy69846

Hcancino said:


> Does anyone else have these tiny little worms in their dirt substrate? They are off white ish and about half an inch to an inch long. I never noticed them till today and I don't think they were introduce into my fishtank from anything I added unless my water had eggs in it and then I have bigger problems. I only have 6 otos and 50+ Malaysian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. They don't seem too be affecting my otos either. I'm about to pick up 50 cherry shrimp on Wednesday and want to make sure these won't affect them. If fish will eat them then I will pick up some corys.


They won't mess with the shrimp as far as I know. I have them too and they seem to help break down the uneaten food in my shrimp tank.


----------



## Hcancino

cableguy69846 said:


> They won't mess with the shrimp as far as I know. I have them too and they seem to help break down the uneaten food in my shrimp tank.


Thanks cableguy!


----------



## Robert H

OK, all you dirty people, listen up. This coming Saturday, the 28th, my internet radio show is all about using soil in the aquarium. We have three special guests:

*Betty Harris*- Betty has been doing the "Walstad method" since 2001. She helped me to create the "El Natural" forum before I merged it with APC. She also has her own forum called GAB. She will be talking about the basic principals of what the Walstad method is. One of her Walstad NPTs has been running for over seven years.

I will be giving away my own copy of Diana Walstads Ecology of the Planted Aquarium, autographed by Diana Walstad, to the tenth caller after we talk. to Betty.

*Glenn McCreedy*, moderator here at plantedtank.net, will be talking about his experience using mineralized soil, why he chose this method, what he likes about it, and what he doesn't like about it.

*Chris Brown*, has been researching his own improved method that takes the mineralized soil recipe and expands it. He uses a lot of humus and peat. He hasn't discussed it much here, but has gone into great detail about it on APE. He will discuss all of this and be open to your questions.

YOU can ask any of the guests questions by calling in at the toll free number, or via a live chat room which will be on the episode web page while the show is live. You will be able to chat with anyone else logged in during the show.

I will also be giving away a substrate fert product and fish food to callers.

January 28th, 10 am pacific time. The link is in my signature.


----------



## Hilde

Robert H said:


> This coming Saturday, the 28th, my internet radio show is all about using soil in the aquarium. We have three special guests:
> 
> *Chris Brown*, uses a lot of humus and peat.


I probably won't be up early enough to get involved. Could you post the info on this on this forum? 

I use reptile coconut bark under dirt, for it is cheaper than peat. Would like to know his opinion on it.


----------



## Robert H

10 am Pacific time, west coast time... noon central, 1pm east coast time, you are still asleep then! 

The link is in my signature, if you go to the episode page, you can get an email reminder of the show, by clicking on the email reminder button... The show is also recorded as a podcast, you can listen to anytime.


----------



## frrok

Cool! Ill be tuning in, inhabe two dirt tanks The last one with Jason Baliban was great. I really enjoyed it. A lot of good info. Thanks for doing it!


----------



## Hilde

Robert H said:


> 10 am Pacific time, west coast time... noon central, 1pm east coast time


Thanks!! Thought it was 10 am EST. The 1pm I can make.


----------



## Hawkian

Well I was somewhat reluctant to read a thread with so many replies but this one I just had to. I started a dirt tank (my second tank) back at the beginning of January 2012 and just yesterday decided to add dirt to my main tank as well.

Needless to say: I'm sold!

#################

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67

10G Planted w/ Soil & Flourite

32G Planted w/ Soil & Gravel - Thread Upcoming


----------



## wkndracer

Very cool to see the family still growing 

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

67! dirty tankers and counting


----------



## Laura

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68

I suppose I'm in now too
Dirt Cheap 10 g
This little tank started off just to prove I could put together an entire tank without putting any big money into it.... and I love it!


----------



## ChadRamsey

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69


I am laying mud TODAY!!!!!!!!! Finally

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...181-chads-possible-train-wreck-aka-first.html
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## picotank

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69
Picotank #70


----------



## Marconis

Hey guys, here's my tank thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/162409-55-gallon-dirt-journal.html

Check it out!


----------



## Hcancino

Hcancino said:


> Does anyone else have these tiny little worms in their dirt substrate? They are off white ish and about half an inch to an inch long. I never noticed them till today and I don't think they were introduce into my fishtank from anything I added unless my water had eggs in it and then I have bigger problems. I only have 6 otos and 50+ Malaysian trumpet snails and ramshorn snails. They don't seem too be affecting my otos either. I'm about to pick up 50 cherry shrimp on Wednesday and want to make sure these won't affect them. If fish will eat them then I will pick up some corys.


Well I did some research and I guess they are nematodes. They say they are harmless but it means you either overfeed(I have otos and 50 cherry shrimp which get feed once a day) or you have alot of decaying planet matter lying around


----------



## mallardman12

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69,
Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...152-mallards-45-gallon-dirt-tank-finally.html


----------



## So_Fishy

Just click my signature for a link back to my tank 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72,


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73


----------



## wkndracer

Very cool to see the family still growing 
THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING

//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, (place your name here),

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:

73 *listed* dirty tankers and counting!


----------



## maverickbr77

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74 (place your name here),


----------



## tlyons01

It's official. As of tonight I have entered the realm of the unknown (to me) the dirt. It's pretty exciting... messy


The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75 (place your name here),


----------



## menoseloso

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76 (place your name here), 
__________________


----------



## ChadRamsey

dont forget to post link to your journals folks


----------



## tlyons01

ChadRamsey said:


> dont forget to post link to your journals folks


Done


----------



## nesopheus

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77 (place your name here), 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/159302-resurecting-rope-fish-paradise.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/168666-nano-iwagumi-rock-home.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/166719-spider-mountain-guppy-preserve.html

Head in the clouds, Toes in the mud


----------



## Daximus

ChadRamsey said:


> dont forget to post link to your journals folks


Whoops!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/169185-90-gallon-jungle-tank.html

:icon_mrgr


----------



## Kevyg

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, (place your name here)

Finally able to join 

My Dirt Tank


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Look at how of there are now! I can't wait to go back and start looking at the journals...


----------



## Laura

New MTS/Black Diamond 55g in the making! Digging up my yard tonight!


----------



## n8_crizzle

Wassup everybody! have a 29 gallon low-tech and in the process of setting up a 55 gallon.

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79


----------



## Daximus

Yay! N8! roud:


----------



## SouthernGorilla

I've been stalking this forum for a few years. This thread finally prompted me to join. I don't currently have a tank. But when I get one it will be dirty and I will be joining this fine group.

In the meantime, I can pass along a little information I learned when I had a dirt tank some years ago. You can build your own soil very cheaply if you are worried about contamination from garden soil. Of course, bags of sand and organic material are easy to find at any home improvement store. But you can also get bags of clay. Ceramic supply stores carry it. It's a dry powder not unlike cement. I guess it's easier to ship it that way than it is to ship it as big chunks of moist clay. Look for red clay. The red color is produced by iron. Plants like iron. That is assuming the red color is natural and not a dye. A bag of the clay, a bag of sand, and a bag of organic material add up to real dirt that is as sterile as can be. Plus you can mix them in any proportions you want.

I'm anxious to get a new tank. And I look forward to talking dirty with y'all.


----------



## Dutchworks

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80,

155 gallon dirty scape:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/169744-treants-155-bow-build-56k.html


----------



## wkndracer

SouthernGorilla said:


> I've been stalking this forum for a few years. This thread finally prompted me to join. I don't currently have a tank. But when I get one it will be dirty and I will be joining this fine group.
> 
> In the meantime, I can pass along a little information I learned when I had a dirt tank some years ago. You can build your own soil very cheaply if you are worried about contamination from garden soil. Of course, bags of sand and organic material are easy to find at any home improvement store. But you can also get bags of clay. Ceramic supply stores carry it. It's a dry powder not unlike cement. I guess it's easier to ship it that way than it is to ship it as big chunks of moist clay. Look for red clay. The red color is produced by iron. Plants like iron. That is assuming the red color is natural and not a dye. A bag of the clay, a bag of sand, and a bag of organic material add up to real dirt that is as sterile as can be. Plus you can mix them in any proportions you want.
> 
> I'm anxious to get a new tank. And I look forward to talking dirty with y'all.


WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!! Honored to recieve you're first post in this thread!

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, (place your name here)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*80!* *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## kern

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, (your name here)


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81,fishies_in_philly #82

i have a 55g dirt, 20L dirt, 125g dirt, also my wife's 55g is dirt and my daughter's 15g will be dirt when i finally get around to setting it up. i figure i get dirty for a living (auto tech) so dirt tanks and i are made for each other!!LOL


----------



## thejerkk

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81,fishies_in_philly #82 thejerkk

link to my journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/170657-dual-tank-startup-35gallon-long-2-a.html

this is my first REAL planted tank and first dirt tank as well. im using miracle grow organic soil mix as my base, fine play sand as my stacker to hold it down.

tank is pretty bare right now, have 4 plants in it (foxgrove? and some other stuff ill take pix of tomorrow) and 6 yellow labs that seem to really dig the foxgrove (not sure if thats what its called).


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

Hi Everyone! I love plants, just did not know how to keep them alive until I visited this Forum. Would like to shair a Journal as soon as I figure how to do that.


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81,fishies_in_philly #82 thejerkk,Fortheloveofplants#83

link to my journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ta...-long-2-a.html

this is my first REAL planted tank and first dirt tank as well. im using miracle grow organic soil mix as my base, fine play sand as my stacker to hold it down.

tank is pretty bare right now, have 4 plants in it (foxgrove? and some other stuff ill take pix of tomorrow) and 6 yellow labs that seem to really dig the foxgrove (not sure if thats what its called). 
__________________
--
The Fraternity of Dirt #82


----------



## cableguy69846

Fortheloveofplants said:


> The Fraternity of Dirt
> Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
> Member List
> Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
> wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
> nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81,fishies_in_philly #82 thejerkk*#83*,Fortheloveofplants*#84*


Had to fix that. Sorry guys.


----------



## bloo

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81,fishies_in_philly #82 thejerkk#83,Fortheloveofplants#84,bloo#85

My 265g lowtech: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/173682-my-265g-low-tech.html


----------



## averittexpress

I have heard of some really bad situations with using soils as a substrate. I used around four inches of it to make my tank. I know most of the time it's not bad, but mine releases gas bubbles all the time... I would imagine that as long as the gas is released, I'm doing pretty good, right? I found out about putting too much at the bottom. I'm not going back though. It's just too awesome. My next NPT is going to be MUCH better planned.

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86


----------



## Hilde

averittexpress said:


> Mine releases gas bubbles all the time... I would imagine that as long as the gas is released, I'm doing pretty good, right?


True! True! This is normal for a new tank. Gas is harmless unless it has an egg odor, which takes a long time to occur.


----------



## Scars

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87



http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/177542-dry-started-my-5-5g.html#post1875314


----------



## wkndracer

THANKS AGAIN TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING!!!
//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87,
(place your name here)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*87!* *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## frrok

Still dirty. 

new filter upgraded by frroK, on Flickr


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

Calling all Fraternity of Dirt members. Please help. A few months ago i got an Indian Red 
Sword which died, I had a feeling that something is wrong so pulled out the plant and the roots had turned black and was smelling like swerage. 

A week back i bought A Red Flame sword which too the roots are turning black and smelling too any suggestions. 

I have Black Florite as substrate and Organic potting soil underneath that. Cant tell much about water perimeter cause i dont know. I do use Seachem tabs. I used one under this pertcular plant.


----------



## Jules

Fortheloveofplants said:


> Calling all Fraternity of Dirt members. Please help. A few months ago i got an Indian Red
> Sword which died, I had a feeling that something is wrong so pulled out the plant and the roots had turned black and was smelling like swerage.
> 
> A week back i bought A Red Flame sword which too the roots are turning black and smelling too any suggestions.
> 
> I have Black Florite as substrate and Organic potting soil underneath that. Cant tell much about water perimeter cause i dont know. I do use Seachem tabs. I used one under this pertcular plant.


You might get more assistance if you posted your problem as a new thread in the low tech section (plenty of dirty people there), since a lot more people would be likely to see it.

Did you bury the crown of the plant in the substrate by any chance? Swords don't like that much.


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

Ok Will do that Jules thanks. 

No did not burry the crown. 

Was reading arround and found a Site called www.barrreport.com 
From what i understand Tom says that the gravel needs to be vacumed. The thought came to my mind that emersed plants roots do breath from the soil too. So may be the gravel is too compact and therefore rotting the roots. Going the the low tech section now to post there. thanks Jules.


----------



## Method

Fortheloveofplants said:


> Calling all Fraternity of Dirt members. Please help. A few months ago i got an Indian Red
> Sword which died, I had a feeling that something is wrong so pulled out the plant and the roots had turned black and was smelling like swerage.
> 
> A week back i bought A Red Flame sword which too the roots are turning black and smelling too any suggestions.
> 
> I have Black Florite as substrate and Organic potting soil underneath that. Cant tell much about water perimeter cause i dont know. I do use Seachem tabs. I used one under this pertcular plant.


First off: how much potting soil do you have? It shouldn't be more than a couple inches. 

Sounds to me like the potting soil sub got a little anoxic. Make sure you have good circulation in your tank, poke the substrate to aerate the sub, and plant plenty of root feeders. Consider using MTS snails as a means of substrate aeration.


----------



## Lichard

Count me in! I just dirted my 20 after helping a friend on a 55. 

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88,


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

Method said:


> First off: how much potting soil do you have? It shouldn't be more than a couple inches.
> 
> Sounds to me like the potting soil sub got a little anoxic. Make sure you have good circulation in your tank, poke the substrate to aerate the sub, and plant plenty of root feeders. Consider using MTS snails as a means of substrate aeration.


I have less than an inch of soil. I notice the plants that i planted when I started are doing excellent. but now six months down the road. I planted heavy root feeders and the roots are rotting. but other plants clipping like roafolia and Hygrows do just fine. My Amazon Sword is like 18 inches tall. By the way I left the red flame floating in the tank. Its still ok. Lets see.


----------



## rnaodm

New Dirty build, What do you guys think

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1919641#post1919641

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, wkndracer #92, Rnaodm #93


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

Method said:


> First off: how much potting soil do you have? It shouldn't be more than a couple inches.
> 
> Sounds to me like the potting soil sub got a little anoxic. Make sure you have good circulation in your tank, poke the substrate to aerate the sub, and plant plenty of root feeders. Consider using MTS snails as a means of substrate aeration.


 
Thanks Method. Your advise worked. Check pics on my journal.


----------



## Williak

I'm in :icon_mrgr Just started my first serious dirt project 55 a few weeks back. Once CO2 setup is established, then a journal will be put in place :icon_cool

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89,


----------



## invert1

Count me in! I've had mineralized soil in my 46G Bowfront for about three years and going strong. Woot!

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90,


----------



## JasonG75

WELCOME to the MADNESS !!!


----------



## rainbuilder

I set up a 75 about 2 months ago with dirt and a sand cap. Been running well and no problems. Gonna probably switch my other tank over to dirt soon.

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91


----------



## wkndracer

*still growing*

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*91!* *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## Borikuan

Claiming my spot :
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=182109


The Fraternity of Dirt Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech Member List Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end. wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive,Member#2VP & TyeDyeFrisbeeHater,kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023#16,Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27,5BodyBlade#28,RideTheSpiral #29,tuffgong #30,seandelevan#31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis#40,Method #41,ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee#46,Daximus#47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaqmk #56, LArifleMAN#57,Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72,xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75,Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle#79,DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92


----------



## craigofva

wahoo go dirt


----------



## dannylc

Well my re-scape is complete so Guess that makes me #93 

The Fraternity of Dirt Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech Member List Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end. wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive,Member#2VP & TyeDyeFrisbeeHater,kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023#16,Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27,5BodyBlade#28,RideTheSpiral #29,tuffgong #30,seandelevan#31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis#40,Method #41,ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee#46,Daximus#47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaqmk #56, LArifleMAN#57,Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72,xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75,Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle#79,DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93


----------



## InannaMoon

Well, count me in finally! The 250 litre is done and itching to start more. Probably should post pics eventually as well... 

The Fraternity of Dirt Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech Member List Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end. wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive,Member#2VP & TyeDyeFrisbeeHater,kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023#16,Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27,5BodyBlade#28,RideTheSpiral #29,tuffgong #30,seandelevan#31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis#40,Method #41,ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee#46,Daximus#47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaqmk #56, LArifleMAN#57,Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72,xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75,Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle#79,DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94


----------



## craigofva

well i think ill join too.

The Fraternity of Dirt Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech Member List Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end. wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive,Member#2VP & TyeDyeFrisbeeHater,kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023#16,Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27,5BodyBlade#28,RideTheSpiral #29,tuffgong #30,seandelevan#31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis#40,Method #41,ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee#46,Daximus#47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaqmk #56, LArifleMAN#57,Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72,xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75,Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle#79,DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95,


----------



## Hcancino

Quick question my fellow dirty tankers. When do I need to start replacing my dirt substrate?


----------



## wkndracer

Hcancino said:


> Quick question my fellow dirty tankers. When do I need to start replacing my dirt substrate?


This is mainly demand dependant I think.

Also,
Subject to the random content of the soil mixture used setting up the tank. How much material is used etc. 
More light energy, adding more CO2, plant selection, fauna stocking levels and still more come to mind as variables. All can affect how long it lasts. I have a tank filled with mostly crypts that's 3+yrs without changes made in the setup. Others less so (imo) that can't really answered. At least a year to 18 months is safe to say I think and often more.

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*95!* *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## Robotponys

Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=187460

I've got a 5 gallon and a betta bowl dirted.


----------



## FisheriesOmen

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech

I'm in. My bowl may no longer have dirt in it (substrate-less) but my 5.5g is getting some today (>'.')>


----------



## ccbeauch

Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96,..., Ccbeauch #100.


Someone had to start the triple didgets. 72 Bow dirted, yes please.


----------



## wkndracer

ccbeauch said:


> Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96,..., *Ccbeauch #100*.
> 
> Someone had to start the triple didgets. 72 Bow dirted, yes please.


Presumptuous to think those that follow will fill in behind you no?
(edited the listed count)

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
//////////////////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97..., Ccbeauch #98 (or not?)
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*98!* *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads :smile:


----------



## Bahugo

I am officially back to dirt in my 20g, redid it today


----------



## FisheriesOmen

Now that mine is officially "Dirty" I will post a thread to the Thread in my sig.


----------



## Marineclimber

*Got down and dirty last night*

I am 99...I think. 

Ok new to planted tanks but with firm grasp of tank basics. I decided it was time to give my fish a bigger home than the 30 gallon that I started with equipment found on roadside. I know it's getto but it worked out nicely and the fish and plants have been growing. :bounce:
I have pics but not sure how to upload from iPad.

Have:
72 bowfront oceanic 2x24" current t5 doubles, 2x24" t8, marineland 220 canister (backup), fluval 460 canister, inline heater, eco-complete (bought used) fortified with 25% organic soil, capped with more Eco, driftwood, anubias, crypt brown, horntooth, java moss, amazon sword, mini sword(I think), crypt green (plants are in other tanks currently but will be moved). Angel, 4 Aussie rainbows, 4 Von rio tetras, 4 Dalmatian mollies, otto the otocinclus, and one Malaysian trumpet snail.

Need: 
Plants, plant suggestions, planting tools, more rocks, CO2 pressurized (thinking about trying the Petco model $47 bucks), test kit, and another angel fish

Anyone have a good source of plants that doesn't cost a kidney?





The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97..., Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99,

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman 
don't forget to link your thread 
98! listed dirty tankers and counting!


----------



## MameJenny

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97..., Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman 
don't forget to link your thread 
100! listed dirty tankers and counting!

I feel special now!  I have a dirty 3 gallon that I set up recently. I'll add a link in my signature in a little while.


----------



## wkndracer

*100 members!!!!*

*100 members today!!!!*
Thanks to MameJenny for pushing the fraternity into triple digits at 11:18am today. Yippie! Wahoo! 
(doing the dirty dance LOL)

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
*************************************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*100!* (*wowza*) *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## Marineclimber

Got my "gardening" tools in the mail yesterday. Donamici brand off of amazon. They have the same tools as the amano line but the whole 6 piece set in a leather case was less than 50 bucks including shipping. Amano pincers are 30 by themselves. I will post on how they perform.

My plants will arrive this week! Very exciting.


----------



## TheBigSleep

Just bought some Miracle-Gro for my 8g.... Here goes nothing!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101


----------



## Meganne

heres mud in your eye! 

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102


----------



## Zenzu

Over 200 gallons of dirt planted awesomeness and counting!


Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102 Zenzu #103


----------



## xenxes

Did I forget to join? All my tanks are dirty. Once you go dirt you don't go back 

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104,


----------



## crcarlsontech

I use a 50/50 mix of miracle gro oraginc choice and pool filter sand capped with 1 inch of pool filter sand,

does that count?


----------



## cableguy69846

crcarlsontech said:


> I use a 50/50 mix of miracle gro oraginc choice and pool filter sand capped with 1 inch of pool filter sand,
> 
> does that count?


Yep.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## crcarlsontech

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105


----------



## tylergvolk

Just spent an hour sifting the large matter out of MGOCPM. Starting a good 'ol 20L.

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, tylergvolk #102


----------



## Patriot

I dont even remove the perlite or anything else. The rocks do a well enough job at keeping it down.


----------



## HybridHerp

what number are we currently on? I have a 5.5 gallon dirted AND I LOVE IT
seriously, every tank I ever do from now on will be dirted, either MTS or just plain old organic potting mix. So much better than just eco-complete or something like that, and you can still use whatever you'd like on the bottom as well
I want to do a no-cap dirted tank some day too, it might be cool with the right plants/fish
but yah, count me in this


----------



## Patriot

I dont think a non capped dirted tank would be possible or smart. I just added worm castings to dirt. I hope I didnt add too much though. My swords and crypts will love this


----------



## Exie

I have a dirted tank, but its kinda embarrassing because of my budget  Should I join?


----------



## Patriot

Exie said:


> I have a dirted tank, but its kinda embarrassing because of my budget  Should I join?


Yes Please do


----------



## wkndracer

HybridHerp said:


> what number are we currently on? I have a 5.5 gallon dirted AND I LOVE IT
> 
> seriously, every tank I ever do from now on will be dirted, either MTS or just plain old organic potting mix. So much better than just eco-complete or something like that, and you can still use whatever you'd like on the bottom as well
> 
> I want to do a no-cap dirted tank some day too, it might be cool with the right plants/fish
> 
> but yah, count me in this


Grab a number and remember to link your journal in the joining post PLZ.
Sending a couple PM's to new members.

hahaha! I *THINK* I've fixed the list and member count.

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
*************************************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
*106* (*wowza*) *listed* dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## HybridHerp

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107


----------



## emilmiot

*Always enjoyed playing in the dirt...*

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108


----------



## wkndracer

*We got a newbie!!!!*

Dirty welcome to emilmiot making your first forum post in the frat thread!
We're happy to welcome dirt tanks of any kind!
Just please remember to return and post a journal link once you have it listed here on TPT.

and welcome to the forum!

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
*************************************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
108 listed dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## ProndFarms

Have a 55g planted...mess...at the moment  Thanks for having me!

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109


----------



## eoaspen

6gal edge and a newly finished 55. First two tanks ever! Doing great my grandson and I (he's two) love dirt!

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109 eoaspen #110


----------



## Turtlemaxxx

starting with a 25 and seeing how this goes. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2030739#post2030739


wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109 eoaspen #110 Turtlemaxxx#111


----------



## wheatiesl337

*Dirt Edge*

I put together an Edge using organic potting mix capped with Black Diamond. Wouldn't grow crypts any other way after this.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=192644


----------



## Monster Fish

Is there an updated list? I'd like to join.


----------



## Patriot

Monster Fish said:


> Is there an updated list? I'd like to join.


Copy this list from above and add your own name and number to it.


----------



## Hilde

Monster Fish said:


> Is there an updated list? I'd like to join.


Don't forget to add a link to your tank.


----------



## Monster Fish

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109 eoaspen #110 Turtlemaxxx#111 Monster Fish #112

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/151988-5-5-gallon-grass-tank.html

Done.


----------



## wkndracer

*gettin dirty*

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
**************************************************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
112 confessed dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads


----------



## mitchfish9

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112 mitchfish9 #113

My tank journal is in my sig check it out! It has been so much fun.


----------



## Evilgrin

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114

Tank journal will be in my sig soon. got the dirt in the tank about an hour ago still doing water changes.


----------



## dastowers

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115

Journal in the Making.


----------



## benjaf

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116

Proud owner of a dirty 14G tank! 
Link will soon be added to signature.


----------



## Sagat

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117

Just started my first plantd tank and took the plunge and decided to make it a dirted tank!


----------



## gene4christ

:biggrin:wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118


:biggrin: This is my first dirt tank , it is a 90gal. just getting started . roud:


----------



## cpeterson9

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119


----------



## wkndracer

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
*************************************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
119 listed dirty tankers and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads roud:


----------



## tiggity

***********************************
The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119 tiggity #120 :bounce:


----------



## Coltonorr

Don't know how I missed this thread. I've been a dirt man since 2009.
Lot's of dirt tanks...
just started a new 125 dirt.
Love the mud...


----------



## ccbeauch

*tea tank problem...*

So my tank keeps turning a tea color after 8 months of having a dirt bottom. Is that really the cause, or could it be the two peices of wood that have been in there from the start as well? Do all of your tanks turn a tea color or am I the odd man out with this one?


----------



## wkndracer

Hey there CC! I'll stop by and read your thread later today but in short answer yes many driftwoods add to water tannins. The soil layer adds a heavy 'tea stain' early on using MGOCPM because it contains a lot of peat moss but you should be close to the end on it. At 2-3 weeks between water changes here it's not much more than a light tan tint over all using only floss for mechanical filtering. 

THANKS TO THOSE KEEPING THIS THREAD GOING & GROWING
*************************************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
120 listed dirty tankers and counting! 500 posts today! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads roud:


----------



## maximusprime

Count me in! I Should have my dirty dawg set up this weekend.


----------



## tippeecanoe

Count me in, too! Just started a thread on my 38g dirted tank.

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121
(place your name here and get dirty )

TippeeCanoe's 38g Dirt


----------



## maximusprime

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122


----------



## Finkelstein

Just started my dirt tank this past weekend!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123


----------



## hambone870

just did a dirty bowl and waiting for the equipment to arrive by mail for my 20 L but that also has a mud bottom



Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123 hambone870 #124


----------



## kseanm247

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123 hambone870 #124 kseanm247 #125

Started a dirt tank 2 months ago 
Link is in my sig.


----------



## acitydweller

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123 hambone870 #124 kseanm247 #125 acitydweller

Dirt tank started a month ago 










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=315217


----------



## javajive1981

One dirted 55 and a walstad shrimp tank

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, 
[/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123 hambone870 #124 kseanm247 #125 acitydweller # 126, javajive1981 # 127




Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hobos

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, 
[/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123 hambone870 #124 kseanm247 #125 acitydweller # javajive1981 hobos#126


----------



## Indychus

This definitely seems like something I can jive with. I have a lot of tanks, some dirted and some not... but they are all as natural as possible and I make every attempt to create entire balanced ecosystems. I don't 
have any journals posted yet, but they are coming soon!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, 
[/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129


----------



## Michael T

So far I've converted 2 tanks over to dirt along with a 5g CRS Nano, Plants love gettin down & dirty. Dirt is by far the greatest thing for a planted tank since...well...um...plants, ha ha ha

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14,
[/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130


----------



## Bl00dworm

Loving dirted planted aquariums. Limited to my 90 gallon so far....


Member List

Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT

nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14,

[/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131


----------



## Alyssa

So just a question ... Tom mentions ADA soil as being dirt and I agree with his points, but I see he was given an honorary membership ... and sadly my dirt tank had to go due to being broken and two buckets tipping over during the move. 

I was able to replace the tank ... but not the dirt.  So now the tank is an AS tank.

Should I thus give up my number and resign from the fraternity?


----------



## Patriot

Alyssa said:


> So just a question ... Tom mentions ADA soil as being dirt and I agree with his points, but I see he was given an honorary membership ... and sadly my dirt tank had to go due to being broken and two buckets tipping over during the move.
> 
> I was able to replace the tank ... but not the dirt.  So now the tank is an AS tank.
> 
> Should I thus give up my number and resign from the fraternity?


No because you can always come back.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have a 1 gal planted pickle jar, so... That counts, right? hehe

wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT

nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14,

[/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131 Scottyhorse #132


----------



## wkndracer

Alyssa said:


> I was able to replace the tank ... but not the dirt.  So now the tank is an AS tank.
> 
> Should I thus give up my number and resign from the fraternity?


Stick around! While the base material has changed for now the thread remains and willing to bet it will evolve again over time. 

A few folks posted without adding thread links, a few without grabbing a number. Still and all I'm thrilled to see the thread alive and growing! 

THANKS! 
*********
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131 Scottyhorse #132 
(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
132 listed dirty tankers (I know more are hiding out there LOL) and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads roud:


----------



## Awesomaaron

Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131 Scottyhorse #132 , Awesomaaron #133


My tank journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=350001&highlight=


----------



## Tankoholic

Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131 Scottyhorse #132 , Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134

Finally a member! My tank journal is here .


----------



## sadchevy

Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131 Scottyhorse #132 , Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135

Don't have a journal but 10g MGOPM with crypts , will probably start a journal soon with a 125g going dirt after I rehome some inhabitants.


----------



## Dan's85

Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131 Scottyhorse #132 , Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 

Finally found it!! Journal is in my sig!


----------



## wkndracer

I'm thrilled to see the thread still alive and growing! 

THANKS GUYS N" GALS! 
********************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 

(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
136 listed dirty tankers (I know more are hiding out there LOL) and counting! WAY COOL!

see ya in the threads roud:


----------



## _FC

********************
*The Fraternity of Dirt *
*Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
_*******************************_
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137

(place your name here and get dirty :icon_mrgr)

The first dirt tanker was a Caveman :hihi:
don't forget to link your thread :wink:
136 listed dirty tankers (I know more are hiding out there LOL) and counting! WAY COOL!

I knew there was a place like this! One thread in my sig, more coming!


----------



## MrG

Ok ok ok, here I go!

*The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech*
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138


----------



## idleivey

Some of these have been up for a while. I actually have a 5th tank (aqueon 4 gallon) that I don't have a thread for.

1 gallon NPT LED 2.0
4 gallon office NPT
5 gallon bowl NPT (PAR 38)
12 gallon long NPT LED

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139


----------



## jpappy789

20 long is MGOCPM capped with Eco Complete


*The Fraternity of Dirt
*_Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech_
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140


----------



## Axelrod12

my 29g is MGOCPM capped with play sand and there will be more to come. 


The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141


----------



## BHolmes

*90g Rainbowfish Journal*
MGOCPM capped with Floramax / 33 fish & 17 different plants
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=318722&highlight=


*The Fraternity of Dirt*
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142


----------



## ridethespiral

It's been a loooong time since I checked out this thread and frequented this forum. Up to 142 now.. nice!


----------



## GimmeGills

Just started my first dirty tank today! Woohoo! #143

Take a walk on the wild side! First dirty 10g










The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143


----------



## WestHaven

I just started my tank the other day.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=438209


The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144


----------



## Luminescent

*Join please*

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent

Old Tomato Dirt Tank.


----------



## flight50

I've been running with a couple of test tanks for almost a month but its still dirted so I am in. I started some ground cover growout tanks for my up coming fish wall project. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=415914

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146


----------



## sombrerobanana

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147


----------



## samwoo2go

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148


----------



## tdiggs

Experimented with dirt in my 75, but went with Eco-Complete. I now have my 29 dirted and am keeping it that way!

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149,


----------



## Eddie_42

Setting up a 36 bowfront, Miracle Grow with a Eco-Complete cap

The Fraternity of Dirt
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech
*****************************
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150


----------



## Django

The Fraternity of Dirt<br /><br />
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech<br /><br />
*****************************<br /><br />
Member List<br /><br />
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.<br /><br />
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT<br /><br />
nonconductive, Member #2 VP &amp; Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL&quot;][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139


----------



## MaroMan

A 2 years ago i set up a 75 gallon fully dirted, capped with 3m Black color quarts sand, i love the tank! currently doing rescape! Also bringing a 10 gallon back to life, using some of the leftover dirt! LET'S GET DIRTY!!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150 Maroman #151


----------



## Django

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152

:fish::fish::fish:​10 gallon tank; 2x 10W CFL; Fluval U2; MGOCPM/PETCO black sand cap
*The Fraternity of Dirt* #152​


----------



## Ben!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153


----------



## 1tank1man

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154


----------



## BulletToothBoris

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155


----------



## MikeD110G

I do not yet have my tank set up, however I will be getting it tomorrow and cleaning it out. I have a 110g ill be dirting. This will be my first dirt. Please any and all advice is appreciated. I would love for everyone to advise me through my build. the next week will be me cleaning and getting everything in place. I will check back before then to see if I have received any advice so far. Oh and I also need help figuring out this site. ie. starting a thread. Thanks for everything yall.
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, sewingalot #10, frrok #11 MikeD110G #12


----------



## MikeD110G

Oh wait.... My bad guys. Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152 MikeD110G #153


----------



## davrx

I started with an MTS tank capped with Azoo several years ago then just did a complete tank tear down and did MTS again capped with Activ-Flora.
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156
__________________


----------



## Pdiet4

Im now confident enough to add my self to the fraternity. Iv had my first ever tank,planted with MGOPM caped with eco complete for over two months now and ever thing is great.thanks to all the fraternity for there help along the way!

im very proud to say...
Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157


----------



## oltombon

You underestimate the powah of the dirt side...

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158


----------



## PlantNewbster

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159


----------



## Kntry

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160,


----------



## Mark T

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161


----------



## Indian fern

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162

Bump: By the way, my planted tank is actually a goldfish tank. I'll put a link soon. Its 10 gall with 5 fancy goldfishes. They don't seem to bother plants. I'm happy I joined this fraternity.


----------



## Sparklescale

I have a 37g, a 2g jar and now a pint jar...all dirty little tanks! :bounce:

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163


----------



## Aqua nut

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut


----------



## CluelessAquarist

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist


----------



## fabio_df.1

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirbrit

The Fraternity of Dirt 
Just because its dirt doesn't make it low tech

#167


----------



## knm<><

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168


----------



## Izzy-

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169,


----------



## haytch

*Tfod*

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,


----------



## fishbone11

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171,


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172


----------



## Supercracker

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173
__________________


----------



## MJB13

*I'm a DirtBag!*

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174


----------



## jixie007

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175


----------



## Patriot

If there any other potting mix like MG that I can use that doesn't have as much wood chips in it?


----------



## Airmotive

Oh boy....here we go.
From super $$ reef tanks....to mud pie. Gotta love a challenge!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown

Patriot said:


> If there any other potting mix like MG that I can use that doesn't have as much wood chips in it?


Black Gold Worm Castings


----------



## Dropline

Guess I am on the list now.. dirted my 55 2 weeks back and just did a 20 long dirted tank for some shrimp on Tuesday. 

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177


----------



## Fyr

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178


----------



## Dropline

Dropline said:


> Guess I am on the list now.. dirted my 55 2 weeks back and just did a 20 long dirted tank for some shrimp on Tuesday.


Make that 3, dirted a 5.5 gallon for my daughter as a betta tank.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhylis

Tanks: Gotta try them all!

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178 , Zhylis #178


----------



## sunset_beach

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178 , Zhylis #178 ,sunset_beach#179


----------



## Method

And http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/961338-methods-classroom.html joins the Fraternity! Way to go @sunset_beach!


----------



## Matt's Tank

I now have a bag of MGOCPM in the bottom of my tank, so I guess that makes me the newest member of The Fraternity Of Dirt. I guess I need to get the tank journal going now.

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178 , Zhylis #178 ,sunset_beach#179, Matt's Tank #180


----------



## gaga43

i guess ill be joining the frat with my 40g dirted tank!! eventually i will be changing my 130g over to dirt as well

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178 , Zhylis #178 ,sunset_beach#179, Matt's Tank #180, gaga43 #181


----------



## Matt's Tank

No posts in this thread for 4 months, then I post as the newest member. I'm thinking I'll hold that status for months, but in reality, I hold that distinguished status for less than 30 minutes.

I can't have nothing nice


----------



## GrampsGrunge

Adding myself to the list even though I don't consider my dirted tank a rousing success.

Member List
Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178 , Zhylis #178 ,sunset_beach#179, Matt's Tank #180, gaga43 #181, GrampsGrunge#182


----------



## BulletToothBoris

29g dirt


----------



## SeeF1L

60G rimless, going dirt... Coming to a theater near you..

Joining please copy this entire text without quoting it, then insert it (paste) in your joining post and add yourself at the end.
wkndracer - first member coining the phrase on TPT
nonconductive, Member #2 VP & Tye Dye Frisbee Hater, kamikazi #3, wespastor #4, demonr6 #5, DogFish #6, driftwoodhunter #7, Bahugo #8, firefiend #9, batgirl #10, frrok #11, dbLbogie #12, The Dude #13, latnem #14, [email protected][/EMAIL"][email protected][/EMAIL] #15, mnellis3023 #16, Ichthyologuest #17, topfrog007 #18, Hilde #19, Nalu86 #20, Luecke1548 #21, seds #22, AesopRocks247 #23, iKine #24, DA PLANT MAN #25, JasonG75 #26, gil_ong #27, 5BodyBlade #28, RideTheSpiral #29, tuffgong #30, seandelevan #31, Moonshinetheslacker #32, Optix #33, SeaSlug182 #34, HD Blazingwolf #35, jhwku #36, dundee #37, madness #38 , cableguy69846 #39, Tharsis #40, Method #41, ShinyCard255 #42, BigTom #43, Diesel3443 #44, SlammedDC2 #45, irishchickadee #46, Daximus #47,1Aqumfish #48, jerilovesfrogs #49, Patriot100% #50, allaboutfish #51, storrisch #52, Talontsiawd #53, Tyger#54, iskandarreza #55, IBmikmaq #56, LArifleMAN #57, Gtdad2 #58, BIG_Z#59, PaulG #60, kite949372 #61, Alyssa #62, Hcancino #63, BonesCJ #64, Marconis #65, CAM6467 #66, Hawkian #67, Laura #68, ChadRamsey #69, Picotank #70, Mallardman12 #71, So_Fishy #72, xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx #73, Maverickbr77 #74. Tlyons01 #75, Menoseloso #76, Nesopheus #77, Kevyg #78, n8_crizzle #79, DutchWorks #80, kern #81, fishies_in_philly #82, thejerkk #83, Fortheloveofplants #84, bloo #85, averittexpress #86, Scars #87, Lichard #88, Williak #89, invert1 #90, rainbuilder #91, Borikuan #92, Dannylc #93, InannaMoon #94, Craig of va #95, Robotponys #96, FisheriesOmenn #97, Ccbeauch #98, Marineclimber #99, MameJenny #100, TheBigSleep #101, Meganne #102, Zenzu #103, xenxes #104, crcarlsontech #105, tylergvolk #106, HybridHerp #107, emilmiot #108, ProndFarms #109, eoaspen #110, Turtlemaxxx#111, Monster Fish #112, mitchfish9 #113, Evilgrin #114, dastowers #115, benjaf #116, sagat #117,Gene4christ#118, cpeterson9 #119, tiggity #120, TippeeCanoe #121, Maximusprime #122, Finkelstein #123, hambone870 #124, kseanm247 #125, acitydweller #126, javajive1981 #127, hobos#128, Indychus #129, Michael T #130, bl00dworm #131, Scottyhorse #132, Awesomaaron #133, Tankoholic #134, sadchevy #135, Dan's85 #136 , _FC #137, MrG #138, idleivey #139, jpappy789 #140, Axelrod12 #141, BHolmes #142, GimmeGills #143, WestHaven #144, Luminescent #145, flight50 #146, sombrerobanana #147, Samwoo2go #148, tdiggs #149, Eddie_42 #150, Maroman #151, Django #152, Ben! #153, 1tank1man #154, BulletToothBoris #155, Davrx #156, Pdiet4 #157, oltombon #158, PlantNewbster #159, Kntry #160, Mark T #161, Indian fern #162 Sparklescale #163 #164 Auanut #165 CluelessAquarist, fabio_df.1 #166, dirbrit #167, knm<>< #168, Izzy- #169, Haytch #170,fishbone11 #171, nbr1rodeoclown #172, Supercracker #173, MJB13 #174, jixie007 #175, Airmotive #176, Dropline #177, Fyr #178 , Zhylis #178 ,sunset_beach#179, Matt's Tank #180, gaga43 #181, GrampsGrunge#182, SeeFil #183


----------



## Patriot

All hail dirt!!


----------

